# New - BFP after IVF



## mrsmax

Hi everyone

I know there is a thread similar to this, but most of the lovely ladies on there have now had their babies so I thought it would be fun to start one for us ladies who have just got our IVF BFP. 

A little about me - we have been TTC since May/June 2010. Got my BFP on Monday after 1st round of IVF. Totally did not expect to get a BFP after first round!!! Feel incrdibly blessed. I also feel terrified - terrified that it wont stick.

Anyone else in a similar boat?:flower:


----------



## manuiti

Hey mrsmax! Huge congrats on your bfp!!! 

I got my first ever bfp a couple of weeks ago, also after my first ivf (icsi). With my prognosis, like you, I was totally not expecting it to work first time. I had my first scan yesterday at 6w+1. It was meant to be next week but I'm off on holiday then and my RE is also in between, so it had to be yesterday. I didn't think we'd see much more than the sac so early, but he's got the latest equipment so we were able to see the yolk sac, fetal pole and even it's little heart beating away. Got to hear it too which was absolutely breath taking, and finally makes it all feel real. There's a second sac there but it's tiny in comparison and empty. So it's technically twins for now, but my RE is pretty sure it'll just be reabsorbed in the next few days. That's fine though, as long as we get our baby that we want so much, then we'll be more than happy. :cloud9:

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/fe9560ed.jpg


----------



## Buster1

Hi Guys,
Thought I would join in here as well. It will be fun sharing stories about this wonderful new chapter in our lives.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi Manuti and Buster. Manuti - I love love love your scan. That is amazing. You must be over the moon. I cant wait for min - I might start believing this is real after that. 

I wanted to start this thread as it is hard now as all the threads I have been on are TTC threads and it doesnt seem right to post on there too much about scans and worries and stuff, esp as I imagine we might have a few worries or complaints along the way that I wouldnt feel right posting on a TTc forum when we are sooooo blessed to have our BFPs.

Hopefully some more of our lovely succesful LTTCers will find us very soon!

Buster - when is your scan?


----------



## Buster1

My scan is May 18th. It feels like a lifetime away. LOL. But I do have to do blood work on Wednesday.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies hope you are all doing well. I just had my 3 beta done and the results came back good. HCG is 8045 and progesterone was 81. I can't compare it to my previous numbers as I kept forgetting to ask what they were. So I don't have to get anymore blood work done for the time being and my next appointment will be on Friday the 18th which will be my scan. Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## mrsmax

That's great news Buster. We dont have repeat Betas in the UK, but I did a conception indicator preg test yesterday and it had gone up from 2-3 weeks to 3+ so I guess I have to assume all is good until my scan. Mine is May 24th - it seems very far away!!

Have you had any ms yet? Are you still flying at the mo? I have desk job and I am finding it very gard to concentrate on anything but my baby bean!!

I wonder why no one els has joined this thread yet - do you think I should have posted it in another thread?


----------



## sweetcurly79

Here I am too! Thank you Mrsmax for initiating this thread. I think it is a terrific idea We certainly would need to share somehow our joy and concerns while we go through beta hell, and scans, etc. But at the same time you want to strongly support who got a BFN instead.

Anyway, tiny bit about me: DH and I have been TTCing for about 2 years, than I was diagnosed with fibroids, a polyp and early DOR. Ole'! I went through hysteroscopy last February and started my first IVF(ICSI) cycle in April. And..here I am! Cautiously pregnant, 1 day behind you!

I have already done two rounds of beta and am waiting to do the 3rd one tomorrow morning. My clinic does not schedule u/s until the 3 betas come out fine in order not to give you any expectation. So, I will know tomorrow afternoon if everything is cleared and when we'll get to see our beautiful bean! :flower:


----------



## sweetcurly79

Buster - I was just checking your beta number, which is amazingly higher than mine :-\ Do you expect twins???:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Yay Sweet! Glad you found us. I just wanted somewhere safe to post concerns and scan pictures and happy things without worrying about upsetting anyone. I know we are blessed - especially as was 1st go!! I will continue on the April IVf thread to support everyone and hopefully they will all be joining us on here very soon!


Good luck with your 3rd Beta - I am sure it will be fine. They certainly seem to be rising nicely. I wish we had additional betas in the UK - but I took a test yesterday with a conception indicator and it read 3+, whereas last week (day before my 1st Beta) it said 2-3 weeks, so it has gone up - I just hope by a good amount. Apparently you need to have 2,000 + to get 3+ - so hopefully that is a good sign. 

I am feeling a bit better about everything now. A couple of nights ago I freaked out as I had serious cramps - but they only lasted 20 mins and went as soon as I went to the bathroom :blush: Of course, they were gas pains - but I didnt know that. I was hot and sweaty and in agony - I was 100% I was misacrrying. However, no pains since (just comforting stretchy cramps) and a bit of ms and teh rise in conception indicator. Phew. It was very scray though - I guess cause I lost one in June last year at 5weeks so a little paranoid!

I looked up my due date based on an IVF calcualtor - it said 7th Jan. However, when I put in that due date to the ticker - it made me two extra days along, so to get my ticker right I had to lie about the due date!! Did anyone else have to do that? 

How is everyone finding work? I am soooo distracted my babybean I am hardly getting anything done. I am also waking every night about 4am to pee and then cant go back to sleep as I lie there thinking - Wow, I'm pregnant!!


----------



## wishingalways

:hi::hi::hi:Hi Mrs max lovin the new thread, just what we needed i think. xxx

Just for you that dont know me, My names Nikki I am 32 and have been married to my DH for 5 years, I have actually been ttc for nearly 7 years. I have a gorgeous but cheeky 8 year old from a previous relationship but this baby is the first with my DH.

We had our first round of IVF at ninewells dundee and i am now 7 weeks pregnant. So so happy and over joyed but still hasnt sunk in yet.

I had my first scan yesterday and we saw a little heartbeat and a lovely sac. Measuring 51mm so spot on for dates. 

Maniuti I too had another sac showing that was an odd shape, they could see the yolk sac or what they thought was a yolk sac but could not see a fetal pole so I am going back in two week to have another scan, they think it will have reabsorbed by then. I thought i might have been more upset by the one that didnt continue to grow but I am just so happy about having one lovely healthy bean. 

I know what you mean Mrs Max I too am still a little scared although I am trying really hard to stay positive about everything after all there is no reason why anything should go wrong. I only get very mild nausea at certain times, still very tired but try to catch up on sleep at the weekends when Im off work. Very bloated still but probably down to the large ovaries still in there, they should go down over time but I definately look like I am about 3 months pregnant but its all bloat. :blush::blush:

Hi Sweetcurly and Buster. looking forward to seeing your scan pics and sharing the journey. xxx


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everone.
A little about me. . . Labor and delivery nurse. Ttc almost 2 years. Male factor so ivf is our only option. One failed ivf in February and got our bfp with fet in April.:happydance: Beta 11dp3dt and 13dp3dt more than doubled so we are on our way. Hasnt sunk in yet and probably wont until ultrasound on may 14. So glad to be able to talk to others in similar situation. Haven't told friends and family yet until the ultrasound to make sure its real. I had trouble with my ticker but according to fet calculator due date would be 1-5-13 which makes me 6 weeks this coming Sunday.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi desperate4567, great news, isnt it so exciting. Well then being a labour and delivery nurse you know whats coming, is this your first! Sorry not trying to put you off. x What a fantastic job, getting to bring all those babies into the world, but must have been hard on you too. Wont be long until its your turn. xx


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Everyone,
Glad were see more ladies here. This is going to be so exciting. We just told our families last night. A little earlier than I wanted since my first scan isn't until the 18th. But my MIL was up visiting and she was going to leave before the first scan and my parents are leaving for vacation for the next two weeks and my dh wanted to tell them both together. Needless to say everyone is over the moon. But for me it still hasn't sunk in yet. I thought it would after telling the family, but it still doesn't seem real. I think there's something wrong with me. LOL


----------



## desperate4567

wishingalways said:


> Hi desperate4567, great news, isnt it so exciting. Well then being a labour and delivery nurse you know whats coming, is this your first! Sorry not trying to put you off. x What a fantastic job, getting to bring all those babies into the world, but must have been hard on you too. Wont be long until its your turn. xx

My husband and I are high-school sweethearts. Dates 6 years, got married, ttc, now expecting our first baby! :happydance:


----------



## desperate4567

No buster. It hasn't sunk it for me either. It probably wont until i am throwing up or the ultrasound, whichever comes first.


----------



## wishingalways

I had my ultrasound yesterday and it still hasnt sunk in yet, my stomach is huge with bloatedness and im sure a little bit of bump although i know thats probably unlikely at 7 weeks but i cant suck it in anymore. Not sure when it will sink in, maybe at 12 weeks, maybe not till I feel it kicking not sure... Thought i would feel a bit different, just cautious i suppose. xx


----------



## Buster1

desperate4567 said:


> No buster. It hasn't sunk it for me either. It probably wont until i am throwing up or the ultrasound, whichever comes first.

:rofl:


----------



## Buster1

I'm glad I'm not the only one. I thought I was crazy for feeling this way.


----------



## Gwynth

Ms. Max: Thanks for making this thread! It is such a great idea!

My DH and I (I am 31 years old and my husband is 33 yrs old) have been TTC for over 2 years and we finally decided to try IVF after a few failed rounds of IUI. We had unexplained infertility. Our RE decided to have us do ICSI on half of the eggs to see if our eggs and sperm were not matching up on their own. 50 % of the eggs that were left alone fertilized. We got pregnant after our first round of IVF (5 day transfer) and I am beyond happy about it.

Being pregnant hasn't really sunk in yet. I feel the same except I'm also bloated and wish i could go running just to fit better in my clothes. It seems weird to already have a stomach, but maybe its from being bloated from the IVF treatment? Or maybe it's normal? Glad to hear I am not the only one going through that. 

I've had a few minor bouts of nausea, but nothing bad. I'm happy about that, but also keep wondering when will i feel pregnant?


----------



## urchin

Hi Ladies :hi:

another LTTTCer here :D
I'm a little further along - 18 weeks now ... and I'm sorry to report am STILL waiting for the MS to end!

I'm 42 and Mr Urch is 27 -we'd been TTC for around 4 years when I got pregnant (with one MMC along the way) Our problem was my hard boiled eggs - think I'm heading for the Big M ... so we Had IVF with donor eggs and I too was lucky enough to get my BFP on my first cycle.

Sadly, I'm having quite a rough pregnancy - no sign of the 2nd tri bloom, or energy burst for that matter ... but it will all be worth it in October :D

There's a bunch of us LTTTCers on this thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...sted-conception-due-autumn-winter-2012-a.html ... all ages, but all having struggled to get pregnant.

Please feel welcome to come say hello there as well - and it's totally ok to mention this thread over there if you want to :thumbup:


----------



## sweetcurly79

Got results from my last blood work: betas are at 5,795! :happydance:

First pregnancy scan on Monday! I am so looking forward to personally greet this little bean!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Urchin congrats on your pregnancy sorry you're having such a tough time right now. Hope things improve soon. Welcome to the thread.

Hey sweetcurly glad to have you with us too. Those are great numbers. You must be so excited for your scan in Monday.

Hope the rest of the lovely ladies on here are doing well and getting ready to have a great weekend.

AFM just resting since I've been so tired from lately. Having some mild cramps which I know is completely normal but still makes me nervous. Can't wait til my scan on Friday it seems like its years away. LOL


----------



## mrsmax

Hi everyone :wave:

Sweet - yay for good Betas! Bet you cant wait for Monday. What did you say your EDD was? 

It is finally a sunny weekend here. It has been more than a month since that has happened so going to enjoy it! I have a friend coming to stay so going to have to tell her about my BFP as it will be obvious when I dont drink - she knows we just did IVF! I have also this morning experoenced my first proper ms - lots of retching into th toilet :blush: DH seemed totally unconcerend and when I asked him why he didnt ask if I was Ok - he said "I thought you wanted MS"! :rofl: I had said earlier in the week that ms was a good sign the chemicals were going through your body - but I still wanted him to chekc I was ok!!

Anyone else experiencing anything yet> I have been dead tired - but i can always fall asleep at th drop fo the hat so not sure that is a pregnancy sign - or just a sign I now have th excuse to sleep whenever I want :laugh:


----------



## wishingalways

Morning all, sunny here to but still only about 7 degrees, bbbrrrrrrr, I hope it starts to heat up soon. X 

We told my son he is going to be a big brother this morning, im not sure it has sunk in yet but he has been planning who to tell for the last 10 minutes. Lol

MM I dont really think I have what you would call MS, if I dont eat I feel a bit yuk and im extremelly tired and full of gas but thats about it. I didnt have bad ms with my son either so I think I might be one of the lucky ones that just doesnt get it that bad. X 

Still dont really feel pregnant, its really weird I actually cant wait until my tummy pops and at least there is some physical change. X


----------



## mrsmax

wishing - I know,i cant wait to have a bump!! Although I have put on weight already :shrug: The fertility drugs made me put on weight initially, now I think it is just cause I figure I am going to be fat so might as well have a donought if I want one :blush: I am eating lots of healthy god stuff too though!


----------



## wishingalways

I know what you mean, but I def think my stomach is getting bigger but just bloat, my ovaries are still pretty big with several follicles so I think that might have somethimg to do with it. Its really strange but im totally of chocolate, and im a chocoholic, im into crisps right now and im not really a crisp person. Hoping the none chocolate will stay throughout it would certainly help with the weight gain. Lol.


----------



## mrsmax

I am the same! chocolate isnt doing it for me at the moment - but salt and vinegar crisps - now they are YUM! weird, cause I expect chocolate is healthier than crisps!


----------



## sweetcurly79

Hi ladies!

I must say that I had some MS last week, but I am doing much better this week with that. However, an incredible and constant feeling of tiredness has kicked in few days back. I would sleep anytime and anywhere. I am becoming a professional napper!

Mrsmax & Buster - Yes, I am so excited to finally go for a scan. I am imagining all the things that could possibly go wrong...Knowing that everything is ok would give me a peace of mind. My EDD is January 8, 2013. A long and exciting way to go! :hugs:

As in some of the previous posts, I do not fully appreciate that I am pregnant either. Until I see some noticeable change, it will be hard.


----------



## desperate4567

Sweetcurly- we both have our first scan monday! Yeah
I dont feel pregnant yet so i am hoping the ultrasound will help it sink in. :thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

Desperate and Sweet, enjoy your scans on Monday I can't wait to hear all about them

Wishing I feel a little better now hearing your story. I haven't had any signs of MS. I'm mostly tired and gassy. To add MS on top of that would really stink. LOL My mother didn't have MS with me so I'm hoping to be lucky like her.

Mrsmax sorry you had to spend part of your morning with MS. What your dh said was funny, but he should make sure he checks on you and give you some comfort.

AFM enjoying the weekend as we are having some sun and warm temps. Plan on spending mothers day with dh's side of the family. Tonight we go see my nephew in a play. While I'm looking forward to seeing him in action I really wish I could stay home as I'm dead tired. But I guess being tired is something I shoud be getting use to. LOL

I hope everyone has a great weekend and speak to you all soon.


----------



## Ratmagirl

:hi: everyone - room for a little'un? :D

Got a BFP last week from ICSI#1!! Really chuffed but still doesn't seem real. The only symptoms I've had are tiredness and lots of peeing. I've felt a tiny bit sicky/hungry and cannot stop eating ham (although it doesn't taste of anything)! Weird

We were ttc for only 1.5 years but DH' SA results were bad so we moved straight onto ICSI. I can't believe it seems to have worked first time!! I'm 31 and DH 33

I'm 5 week tomorrow and I think my EDD is 14 Jan 13.

My first scan is on 30 May and then I'll have another 2 weeks after. I'm praying everything will be okay - I've found myself worrying a bit since we found out.

Thanks for setting up this thread MM - its nice to have some familiar faces to share this leg of the journey with (and also some new faces)!

Congrats everyone xxxx


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Ratmagirl!!! Glad to have you here. I seem to be having the same symptoms as you, except I have gas added on to it. LOL It still doesn't seem real to me either. I have my scan this Friday. I wish I could just relax and enjoy this but I'm always worried that something is going to happen. I question every little pain I get. Even though I know cramps are completely normal in first tri. I can't wait until I can just sit back and enjoy this time instead of just being a big worrier. LOL

I hope everyone had a good weekend!!


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck today sweet and desperate!

Welcome Ratma - good to see you here :happydance:

I am exactly the same - convinced every pain is the start of a miscarriage - and I have had quite a few pains - mostly at night - but I am fairly sure they are constipation type pains (I hope!!)

Dh told MIL and FIL and one SIL on Friday, then we told the other SIL yesterday. Her kids over heard though and so they were like "Are you having a baby?" "Are we having a new cousin" etc etc - really cute, but I am too scared that something will go worng to really enjoy it! 

Maybe we will all feel better after our scans. 

oh, and I had bad MS this morning. Hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks all :D

Good luck with your scan today Desp xx

Yes Buster I wish I could relax and enjoy this - we've all come so far to get to this but you just can't help worry that luck is going to run out. Must remain positive!!! This week will hopefully fly by so you can see you little bean.

MM - ooh MS!! I havent really felt anything but tired, but this morning Im feeling a tiny bit queasy. Well done on telling family - Ive only told a few of my close friends that knew about the IVF. I think we'll wait at least until the 9 week scan to tell people as Im really worried about them not finding anything at the scan!

Am a bit worried as I was gardening yesterday and then read last night that you should wear gloves in case there is cat faeces in the soil - bleugh. Im sure I didnt really touch much soil though - must get some gloves! Mr RG is on cat tray cleaning duties from now on :lol:

Ive not felt any twinges really but have had a few brown cm incidences but its just inside where the progesterone gunk sits and nothings coming out so Im not too worried about it.

Im so glad we can symptom spot together xxx


----------



## mrsmax

I wouldn't have chosen to tell, but Dh insisted we had to tell his family as they all tell each other as soon as they get preggo. Not telling my mum until 7 week scan in case it is bad news. Won't tell anyone else until 12 week scan. Way too scared to tell more people until then. As you say feels like luck could run out at anytime.
Still feeling sick and dizzy. Work sucks when you feel ill. Least it is all for a good cause.


----------



## mrsmax

ooh and happy 5 weeks. beyond the realms of chemical now x x


----------



## Ratmagirl

I'm dreading telling the ILs - MIL is going to suffocate me, I just know it!!

Still, it'll be a nice suprise for everyone - we've been married 5 years and I think everyone has given up all hope of us making a pg annoucement :lol:

Urgh - I cannot concentrate at work today. I could quite happily put my head on my desk and snooze!! :D

How is everyone getting time off for their scans? Work have no clue but I'm loathed to take yet more of my prescious holiday when I know that this should be paid time off! I might just have to throw a sickie!!


----------



## mrsmax

I dont get on with MIl so I didnt want to be there when DH annouced it cause I didnt want to see how underwhelmed she was!!

Work is so tough today - like you, just want to sleep, be sick and not be here.

For my scan, I told HR I was having IVF (so I could get paid sick leave) so I am just going to tell them that I have a follow up appointment. 

Just had my lunch but have a feeling I might see it again :sick: Pleased with all that MS means, but I didnt expect it to last all morning. Hoping it goes this arvo!!


----------



## sweetcurly79

Soooo...

ultrasound went great. I was smiling the whole time. They saw the gestational and yolk sac. Everything seems on track! :yipee:


----------



## wishingalways

yey, for a great ultrasound sweetcurly, when is your next scan. xx


----------



## desperate4567

Sweetcurly- so glad everything went well. :happydance:

Afm -Hi everyone. On the way home from the ultrasound. Saw one healthy sac and baby, and we got to hear the heartbeat :happydance: Everything is right on track for 6 weeks. They changed my due date to 1-7-13, but hoping for a new years baby. Next ultrasound is may 29th when we will be released to my regular ob office.


----------



## sweetcurly79

I will have my ultrasounds weekly, until week 12. Then I will be released to my regular OB/GYN.

In my case they did not even look for the heartbeat. Probably that's for next Monday!

Desperate, that is great news! So, it seems you are having a singleton too, right?


----------



## desperate4567

Yeah, we are having one. You are to right? I wish i had weekly ultrasounds but that isnt how they do it.


----------



## Buster1

Congrats on the great scans Desperate and Sweetcurly!!!


----------



## urchin

Ahhh I've found you again! I couldn't subscribe to this thread while BnB was playing silly whatsits, and then I couldn't remember where it was!

Sounds like good scan results Desperate and SweetC - I wish I'd been given weekly scans, but no, they don't do that at my clinic either :(

I do have my anomaly scan on Friday though - 3 more sleeps til I (hopefully) find out if Eenie's a girl or a boy .... can't wait! :dance:

Don't want to pee on anyone's fireworks, but at 19 weeks my MS is still going strong :( My mum's lasted all the way through her pregnancy with me, but I'm hoping I'll get a break soon - PLEASE let me get a break soon!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Excellent news desp and sweetc!!!

Hi urchin - love your avatar :lol:

I'm not having MS yet - just mega mega tired zzzzz


----------



## mrsmax

Deseperate and Sweet - yay for good ultrasouinds. Cant wait for mine - soooo annoying we have to wait to 7 weeks here! Still, something to look forward to. Sweet, my EDD is 7th Jan too.

Urchin - yay. Any ideas what you might be having? I am guessing us IVf girls dont care too much one way or the other, but fun to guess!!!

AFM - MS didnt really let up all day yesterday - had a slight reprieve early evening, buut that is all. Back with a vengence this morning. Not going to complain, cause it is comforting, but is making work very very hard...urchin - hope mine doesnt last until 19weeks! Yikes!!!


----------



## mrsmax

I'm a sweetpea today :happydance:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Whoop whoop for sweat pea MM!! :yay:

I really need to stop eating so much - I'm going to be the size of a mo fo house soon!! Ivf made me put on weight - whoops. All I want to do is EAT!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Me too Ratma - I had two lunches today. like you, I put on a ton with IVF and now looks like I will keep on gaining. Oh well, so long as baba is strong and healthy. I keep having mini-freak out about the scan. What if they find an empty sac or something!!?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Me too (on the weight front and the scan worrying).

I'm sure having symptoms is a good sign - not long til your scan chicker :hugs:

As for the weight - sod it! We're going to get big anyway so there's no point in fretting about it!!

Mine is 2 weeks tomorrow - feels like a lifetime to wait! I did another pg test earlier just to make sure :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ha ha - once i got 3+ on the CB conception indicator I stopped testing

Dh told me he thinks I will look cute fat!! :rofl: Hope he's right. 2 weeks - i would love to say it will fly by - but it really drags!!!


----------



## urchin

mrsmax said:


> Urchin - yay. Any ideas what you might be having? I am guessing us IVf girls dont care too much one way or the other, but fun to guess!!!
> !

I've always thought that Eenie is a boy - based on nothing more than there's a lot of boys in my generation of the family

Mr Urch was with me up until this week - when he has switched allegiance to team pink!



mrsmax said:


> I'm a sweetpea today :happydance:

woo hoo! Happy Pea Day! :dance:



Ratmagirl said:


> Hi urchin - love your avatar :lol:

Cheers - I love it too, it makes me giggle :D



Ratmagirl said:


> I really need to stop eating so much - I'm going to be the size of a mo fo house soon!! Ivf made me put on weight - whoops. All I want to do is EAT!!!

Did the same for me - I put on 10lbs with the meds ... but on the upside I then didn't put on any more at all til this week


----------



## Ratmagirl

That's good to know Urchin - although I'm far too scared to go near the scales. I think I'm going to stay ignorant to my weight :lol:

How is everyone doing?

I'm having more panic as the Crinone progesterone gel keep clumping up inside and its all brown - I'm worrying that I'm spotting or losing bean. I've not had any cramps though but you just can't help but worry can you? 

I think I'll ring the clinic later and see what they say. You're right MM - the 1st u/s seems like a lifetime away and feels longer than the 2ww!

No other symptoms really, just waves of tiredness and some slight sicky/hunger feelings. I'm almost wishing I had some decent symptoms to reassure me all is going okay.

MM - I'm using my final CB digi this weekend and hopefully it'll say 3+ or I'll have another meltdown eek!! Xxxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oops double post!


----------



## desperate4567

Ratmagirl said:


> That's good to know Urchin - although I'm far too scared to go near the scales. I think I'm going to stay ignorant to my weight :lol:
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm having more panic as the Crinone progesterone gel keep clumping up inside and its all brown - I'm worrying that I'm spotting or losing bean. I've not had any cramps though but you just can't help but worry can you?
> 
> I think I'll ring the clinic later and see what they say. You're right MM - the 1st u/s seems like a lifetime away and feels longer than the 2ww!
> 
> No other symptoms really, just waves of tiredness and some slight sicky/hunger feelings. I'm almost wishing I had some decent symptoms to reassure me all is going okay.
> 
> MM - I'm using my final CB digi this weekend and hopefully it'll say 3+ or I'll have another meltdown eek!! Xxxx


I had similar problems with crinone but when i asked my dr after my scan he says to worry if its red or rhythmic cramps. He said crinone tends to cause some irritation making it slight pink or old blood is brown. Hopes that helps :)


----------



## urchin

Ratmagirl said:


> That's good to know Urchin - although I'm far too scared to go near the scales. I think I'm going to stay ignorant to my weight :lol:
> 
> 
> I think I'll ring the clinic later and see what they say. You're right MM - the 1st u/s seems like a lifetime away and feels longer than the 2ww!
> 
> No other symptoms really, just waves of tiredness and some slight sicky/hunger feelings. I'm almost wishing I had some decent symptoms to reassure me all is going okay.

lol I've only checked the scales twice Ratma ... I'm not a big one for weighing myself- i normally just go by how tight my clothes are, but that's not helping much right now!

Oh gosh - the wait til the first scan is at least 2 years I swear!
I had my first at 8 weeks - then there was another age til the 12 week scan

after than everything speeded up ... and now somehow I'm 2 sleeps away from my 20 week scan!


----------



## mrsmax

Desperate - what are rythmic cramps? I am still get cramps on and off and dont know if to be worried (well, I am worried but know if I should be). I am hoping my ms means everything is ok, but it scares me :(


----------



## wishingalways

Hi all, not posted in a week but I have been reading everything, just wanted to say HI. x
Im not having a good week, I dont know if its just im tired or because im working late, I dont know but I just feel crap. xx

Is it really wrong to feel anger towards my DH because he works less hours than me, 31 hours a week he starts at 8am and finish at 2.45 to pick up my son from school everyday but I work full time not that many more hours but have to do shifts so some weeks it a 7pm finish and some weeks a 9pm finish and I dont get a lie in because I am the one who has to get up and take my son to his childminder that he goes to before school. Today I spent all day working out someway managing on the money from me working part time, not that my work would let me go part time anyway, I only started in January.

Sorry for going on just feeling tired and annoyed about working so late, I get so tired by 5pm I could sleep.

I know what you mean urchin this first trimester is taking an age and a half. I am 8 weeks on friday and each week feels like a year... I have a scan a week today and then another one at 12 weeks so Its not too long to wait but just seems like so ffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrr away right now. The funny thing is everyone elses pregnancy that I know personally seems to go sooooo fast... why is that. 

Any way hope everyone is not panacking too much and worrying about everything.xxxx


----------



## desperate4567

mrsmax said:


> Desperate - what are rythmic cramps? I am still get cramps on and off and dont know if to be worried (well, I am worried but know if I should be). I am hoping my ms means everything is ok, but it scares me :(


Hey. He was referring to cramps that occur like every 3 minutes on the dot. He told me to expect cramping and pulling as my uterus and ligaments stretch. Not sharp and constant. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Desp - that's really reassuring to know. I spoke to the nurse earlier and like you, she said only be concerned if you have red spotting.

Hahah Urchin! Yes, I'm with you on the tightness of clothes! Good to know time goes faster once the dreaded first tri scans are done with.

MM - try not to panic about the cramps - I bet it means there is growing and stretching going on in there. You've not had any spotting have you? :hugs:
Only another week until your scan - hang on in there xxx

Wishing - sorry you sound so down. I'm sure you're just tired and hormonal :hugs: is there any way Mr W could increase his hours once you go on mat leave to lessen the financial burden? I'm sure it will work itself out when the time comes xxx

I'm feeling good now I've had reassurance from the clinic. I had slight nausea at lunchtime and my sense of smell has gone through the roof! Had bloated trapped wind this afternoon but have now released the beast :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## mrsmax

No spotting. Thank goodness. Did you call your clinic about cramps?

Mine come and go - I wish we had 6 week scans instead of 7 week ones. 

Desperate - thanks that does help.

I feel very :sick: this evening so hoping that is a good sign.

Wishinh - :hug: I understand hon. I work long hours (although not shifts) and I also earn more too so me going p/t is going to be tough.


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Sounds like everyone is doing well minus the ones who are having MS. I hope it clears up for you guys soon.

AFM I've been working my butt off so haven't had much BNB time. I've been getting a little nervous as I started to have some light brown spotting on Tuesday. I did some research and it sounds like it's pretty common and as long as it's not heavy or comes with strong cramps everything should be alright. But it still makes me a little nervous. Fridays scan can't get here soon enough. But reading some of the previous posts have put my mind at ease a little. I've been having mild cramps but it's all been pretty random. Again I just need scan day to get here when I can get some of the questions I have answered by the doctor and get to see my bean.

I hope you ladies have a good night and will speak with you soon.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Buster - I've had brown spotting too. Could yours be related to the progesterone do you think? As long as its not fresh blood then try not to worry :hugs:

I wish our scans would hurry up and put us out of our misery!!

MM - no spotting is a really good sign. Hang in there lovely, the scan will be here before you know it :hugs:

Hope everyones doing okay?

I feel quite pukesome this morning - I don't mind though, at least its a good sign! Have bought some of those sickness bands you put round your wrists - have no idea if they work but I'll give em a try if things get bad! My boobs are starting to get sore again now - I was worried that they went back to normal during the 2ww.

Sticky growy vibes to everyone xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Feel more relaxed today as no might cramps and still v bad ms which I am counting as a good thing even though its horrid!! One week today until my scan. can't wait. Do you get one after that before twelve weeks sinuous think? Hope everyone is doing good today. can't believe we are all pregnant. sinking in yet? Xx


----------



## Buster1

Ratmagirl said:


> Buster - I've had brown spotting too. Could yours be related to the progesterone do you think? As long as its not fresh blood then try not to worry :hugs:
> 
> I wish our scans would hurry up and put us out of our misery!!
> 
> MM - no spotting is a really good sign. Hang in there lovely, the scan will be here before you know it :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyones doing okay?
> 
> I feel quite pukesome this morning - I don't mind though, at least its a good sign! Have bought some of those sickness bands you put round your wrists - have no idea if they work but I'll give em a try if things get bad! My boobs are starting to get sore again now - I was worried that they went back to normal during the 2ww.
> 
> Sticky growy vibes to everyone xxxx

Thanks for the reassurance, I'm trying not to worry. I am on progesterone but it's the PIO shots. So I don't think that could be the cause of it, but you never know. I'm wondering if I over did it at work. I'm a flight attendant and started a 3 day trip on Monday and the spotting started on Tuesday morning. I don't have to go back to work until Monday so I think I'm just going to take it easy until then. Only 1 more day til scan. It can't come soon enough. Hope your MS eases up soon.


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> Feel more relaxed today as no might cramps and still v bad ms which I am counting as a good thing even though its horrid!! One week today until my scan. can't wait. Do you get one after that before twelve weeks sinuous think? Hope everyone is doing good today. can't believe we are all pregnant. sinking in yet? Xx

Hi mrs m, sorry your having MS mine has not been bad at all which is kind of worrying but never had it bad with DS so I suppose i should not grumble. x I think all clinics are different with number of scans, Mine usually just does one at 7 weeks and then they discharge you to your local Midwives but as I had a funny second looking sac I got another scan before they hopefully discharge me. Thats on wed so less than a week, I cant wait, feels like so long since my scan last week. xx


----------



## mrsmax

Guys - I have had some bleeding and I think it might be all over. I know spotting is common etc etc, but what with the cramps the other day I dont think it is looking good. I am freaking out. All we can do is sit and wait and see if it gets worse. We have the number of the ER just in case. :nope: Sorry to be such a downer, but need to tell someone other than DH. :cry:


----------



## urchin

MrsMax that's very scary hon, but may not be the worst (even with fresh blood) You're right though - all you can do is wait it out. NOTHING about this ttc business is easy is it?
Big hugs :hugs:

AFM - scan day tomorrow ... hoping to find out the sex (unless Eenie is a little coy one!)


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh MM - you must be terrified :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Try and take it easy and try not to panic. I know its easy for me to say - but I have a friend who has spotted all through her pregnancy and all her scans have been fine.

I keeping everything crossed that everything will be okay xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

mrs m, you must feel awful, im praying praying praying everything is ok. xxxxxx Big hugs, just take it easy for the next few days, phone in sick to work and do nothing. xx


----------



## mrsmax

:nope: It is now proper bleeding. We rang A&E they said doesnt sound good but nothing they need to do unless I am in pain and just to call my clinic in the morning. I feel devastated.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh no :( :( I'm so very sorry MM :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Take care chicken - we're here if you need to talk xxxxxx


----------



## Buster1

Oh Mrsmax I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Call the clinic and see what they say. I will be praying for you and your bean.


----------



## Ratmagirl

MM - don't want to give you false hope or make you feel confused, but in my Zita West book there was a story of a lady who had bleeding and it turned out she had lost 1 twin. Perhaps that might be happening?

Definitely call the clinic first thing and see what they say. Is it full on AF bleeding?

I'm praying my hardest for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcurly79

MM, try to maintain a positive attitude. We are all here praying for your little bean. Go to the ER and get checked if that let you feel better.

I have a story to share. I had a friend who did IVF before me and now has a beautiful baby. She freaked out when she started bleeding. She was early in her 3rd month. She went to ER by ambulance, and at the end it was nothing to worry about.

Keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## desperate4567

MM - thinking and praying. Take it easy


----------



## mrsmax

Thank you everyone - it means so much to know you guys are out there sending me support.

The bleeding stopped aftare about half an hour and hasnt started back up, but I have just had brown spotting over night. Am calling the clinic when they open - we are expecting the worst but just want to know what is happening. Somehow I managed to get some restess sleep - tp run salt in the wounds I have been sick twice this morning.


----------



## urchin

Hang on in there MaxBean!

Glad you are calling the clinic today - am crossing everything that the news is good when I get back from work xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ok. So now I dont know what to think. I rang the clinic and spoke one of the nurses. She said it doesnt sound awful and then some people do experience bleeding - even red bleeding. She was enoucraged by th fact that it didnt last and I didnt bleed over night. They cant fit me in for a scan today and she thinks it would be too early to be defibitive anyways - however they have moved my scan from Thursday to Tuesda next week. 

She said if I bleed badly over the weekend that I should go to A&E.

So - it is just a waiting game now. I fear the worst, but have a tiny shred of hope. I am taking a sickie from work and going to sit on the couch and pray I dont get pains or bleeding.


----------



## Ratmagirl

MM - I've been thinking about you all night :( that sounds like it could be okay then? 


Defo take it easy today and put your feet up :hugs:

At least its not as long to wait now for your scan chick. I'm hoping and praying everything will be okay and I definitely think its a good sign the bleeding stopped.

Take care lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Ratma - I am praying for the best but expecting the worst. If I can get through to this evening with no bleeding or cramping I will start to feel slightly better, but I am not sure that is going to happen. 

Thank you for being there :hug:


----------



## urchin

MM - _usually_ when you miscarry, the bleeding starts and doesn't stop - til it's all over ... so the nurse is right, the fact that you didn't bleed overnight is a very good sign.

It is gonna be a long weekend for you though - take it easy and especially go easy on yourself emotionally ... don't put yourself in situations where people are going to ask how you are xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Urchin - good advice - sadly my bro and his wife are coming to stay this weekend and I cant cancel as I nly see them 2-3 times a year. They are family though and I love them both so might be a good thing to have them here to take my mind off things. was hoping to break good news for them, but doesnt seem very likely now. 

I really hope you guys are all doing well and dont have to go through this. :dust:


----------



## Buster1

Try and take it easy as much as possible. Like you said having company might help take your mind off of things. I'm praying that everything turns out well for you and your bean.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hope you're doing okay MM and no more bleeding and cramping.

Sorry you're not getting a peaceful weekend, but perhaps it might be just the ticket to keep you busy before your scan.

Take it easy chickpea - am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

So far so good. No more bleeding, no cramping. Still expecting the worst but def have a little ray of hope. Looking forward to see my bro :flower:

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Buster1

Enjoy having your family with you MrsMax.

AFM had my scan today and it's official I'm having twins. I'm very happy but very much in shock. Both babies heart beats were at 120 bpm and everything is looking good. She said that the light brown discharge that I'm having are the babies expanding my uterus so not to worry. I have another scan on Thursday and if everything looks ok she is going to turn me over to my regular OB/GYN. So it was an exciting day for me. The only down side is I think I caught a cold. Had a sore throat since yesterday and even a slight fever last night. Fever is gone and now my nose is starting to run. So my plan for this weekend is to just take it easy. Gee just as it was starting to sink in that I'm pregnant now I need to get use to the idea of twins. WOW.


----------



## mrsmax

WOW! Buster - twins!!! That is awesome - but, yes scary. What were your betas? I cant remember if they were high or not. :happydance: How did DH take it?

AFM - still no spotting or cramping, so beginning to breath a little easier. It is 7am Sat morning here and I am up with MS. Def not complaining though!

Wonder if anyone else will have twins!!!


----------



## urchin

wow congrats Buster! What a fab way to have your hands full!

MrsM - thats looking promising ... will keep on crossing things for you though xxx

AFM i'm off to the Baby Show today to look at things for my DAUGHTER! need to check the bank balance before i go though!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Have a great day urchin!!

Oh MM - I'm so relieved to hear that. I think its a really good sign but think you're right to remain cautious, but having MS is also a really good sign!!. Not long to go until scan - have a lovely weekend with your family xxx

Buster - wow!! Congratulations :D :D :D that's amazing news!!!

AFM - did my last pg test today and it came straight up with 3+ weeks so am happy about that. Phew. Its reassured me for a few days at least :lol: :lol:

Starting to feel a bit sicky when I get too hungry and my boobs are getting uncomfy so I switched to a non-underwired bra. I think its very unlikely I'm carrying twins as I only had 1 blasto put back and there is no family history of twins for either of us.

Have a great weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## desperate4567

Urchin - congratulations on having a girl! Yeah! 
MM -take it easy but looking better
Buster- congratulations on twins. You will definitely have your hands full but it will be great!


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya ladies i can finally join :)

I got my BFP after ICSI this morning at 8dp3dt :) i have my first beta on wednesday :) xxx


----------



## katrus78

Well, that's where you all are! Lol
My IVF cycle buddies know me already, but for the rest - I am Karina, 33 yo, from Chicago. I did my first IVF with ICSI which was successfull, and I am now pregnant with twins! No symptoms, besides tiredness and sleepiness. 
I have one 9 yo son Erik, and I will be very happy to slowly get to know all of you in this lovely thread! Thanks, MM!


----------



## urchin

Hi Lisa and Katrus :hi:
I haven't run across either of you before - but big congratulations, and look forward to getting to know you both while we go through this amazing journey together :D


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Everyone!!!

MrsMax I'm glad things seem to be getting better with you. Maybe you're having twins. My doctor said that it's more common when you are having twins to have bleeding and spotting due to the uterus expanding. So I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Oh and my last beta number was 8041 I don't have anything to compare that to because I never got the first two beta numbers.

Urchin congrats on finding out it's a girl. I'm sure you're going to find lots of cute things at the baby show. Have fun.

Lisa and Katrus welcome to the thread and Congrats!! Katrus it's nice to have another twin Mommy on here, and who knows we may have some more after some other ladies get their scans.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are having a good weekend. The weather is beautiful here but unfortunately I have a horrible cold so I can't go out and enjoy and dh is away for the weekend. So it's just me my two doggies and the two little ones in my belly LOL.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hey lisa and katrus :hi: glad you made it over!!


----------



## wishingalways

hi Lisa and katrus, glad you found us. xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Lisa - yay!!! Congrats. That was a lucky thread we had!!!!! Let's hope this one is as lucky. :dust:

:wave: Katrus - yay. Glad you found us - I did post the thread on out last one, but figured you may have to gone to a special twinnie thread. So glad you joined us :happydance:

BTW this thread is in 35 and over thread, but only cause I didnt want to post in the first tr one - way tooo scary! I am probably the only one actually 35 or over :blush:

AFM - had some brown spotting yesterday, but have stopped being freaked. Everything I read says some light brown spotting is normal. Still have terrible MS - felt sick almost all day yesterday, which was tricky as my bro and his wife were here. But I managed to get an afternoon nap in whilst the boys went to the pub. Cannot wait until scan on Tuesday - at least then I will know for sure what is going on - but am feeling cautiously optimistic. Buster - twins!!!! I guess it could be - I feel like it isnt though as one of our enbies had so much fragmentation I cant imagine it would ever have implanted - but you never know!!

It is 7am here and everyone else is asleep. I am preparing brunch for everyone at 11am - let's hope I stop feeling :sick: by thyen as my mum is joining us and she doesnt know I had my BFP yet (waiting for scan)...

Glad everyone seems to be doing good.


----------



## Lisa84

Sorry u are feeling a bit ill MrsM :hugs: glad u are more reassured that the spotting is fine. 

Can i ask when ur MS started. I have been sick as a dog all night and i mean ohysically sick :sick: I have had zero appetite over the past couple of days so its hurting when im sick :( Trying to drink loads of water so at least there is something to bring up. Im alittle worried that im so early my period isnt even due till tuesday and im feeling this way xxx


----------



## mrsmax

I actually had mild nausea before I got my BFp, but MS properly kicked in about Monday this week - so 6 weeks. Sorry to hear it has hit you already :hugs: I have alot of gaggingg over toilet bowel but very little actual :sick:. If you are, you are doing the right thing keeping your fluids up. Eating little and often seems to help me.


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks hun. I was getting quite sharp pains yesterday which scared the shit out of me but they arent as bad so far this morning. 
Maybe there is 2 in there :/

All part of the fun i suppose :) xxx


----------



## urchin

Hi Lisa - mine started at around 6 weeks too ... and hasn't stopped yet (or wouldn't have, except for the Cyclizine tablets) Keep a close eye on yourself, and how concentrated your urine is getting. I ended up quite dehydrated, because I wasn't even keeping water down (which is why they gave me the tablets)

MrsM - I'm waaaaaay over 35 ... I right old knacker I am!


----------



## Buster1

Oh MrsMax you aren't the only one I'm 38. I think I might be the old lady of the group. LOL


----------



## urchin

I see your 38 Buster, and raise you a 42!


----------



## Buster1

urchin said:


> I see your 38 Buster, and raise you a 42!

All right Urchin, that makes you the queen of the thread. :haha:


----------



## Ratmagirl

:lol: burster & urchin :D

Did you buy anything for Eenie at the baby show Urch?

How's things MM?

Hope everyones good?

Ladies - is it normal to have a very mild constant af type feeling down there? I'm 6 weeks tomorrow. Its worrying me slightly as I've not felt anything for a few weeks. Not had any spotting (apart from the brown prog muck) nice!


----------



## Buster1

I would say yes. It's like a mild pressure. I had that and when I got gas it made if feel even worse. There is nothing easy about this first trimester. I can't wait for it to be over so I can stop worrying so much.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Buster - yep, I'm with you on that - roll on 2nd tri!! I can't wait to get a bump :yay: I'll feel a little better once we've had the first scan. Its just so new and unknown and I have no clue what these sensations are and if they're bad. I've not really had any sivkness either but perhaps its yet to come.

I was worried I'd over done it this weekend in the garden so I've put my feet up this afternoon. Xxx


----------



## urchin

I accept my crown Buster - unless there's anyone even more geriatric than me :D

AF feeling absolutely normal Ratma - sometimes it's pressure and sometimes it's a bit crampy. All due to everything stretching in there :thumbup:
and I did indeed - I got these:


----------



## Buster1

That's a nice haul Urchin. It must have been so much fun shopping.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Excellent job Urch! I love Eenie's changing bag and bibs :D

I cannot WAIT to get shopping!! I did naughtily buy George 2 Avent feeding bottles the other day as they were on sale at 74p each!! I couldn't stop myself *blush* and hope I haven't jinxed things.

Still have this sodding crampy feeling - really trying not to worry about it.

Hope everyones good? Xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Love love those goodies Urchin. :happydance:

I had no idea some of you were older too - I am a spring chicken at 35 then :rofl:

Another day with only mild brown spotting. Tuesday scan cannot come soon enough.

Cramping ans tretching is supposed to be orse in week 6 I read in one of my books - hope that reassures you a bit Ratma. Come on 2nd tri sp we can relax and enjoy our pregnancies... :dust:


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone,

How was all your weekends.

MM - thats really good that you have only had light brown spotting and the bleeding has stopped, Good luck for tomorrow, Im hoping everything will be fine. You may well have had twins in there but Im sure you will see a healthy little bean in there tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Urchin - what amazing goodies, I started writing a list yesterday and trying to work out everything I'm going to need and costs etc. It looks like you have some of those bandana things, my friend has them for her son connor as he is a drooler and they are fantastic and he looks so cute in them. xx

I cant wait to start buying things although I think once I have my 12 week scan I may go a bit maddddddd... and if my psychic lady is right and I am having a girl.... I can only imagine what will happen. 

Well I did a really silly thing yesterday.. It was 14 degrees according to my car but the sun was shinning and my garden is a suntrap so I should have known.

I put some factor 4 suntan lotion hap hazardly on my shoulders and face and then sat for most of the afternoon on and off watching my DH stain a table and playing with the kids.

Well by about 3.30pm I realised I was burnt. My arms are bright red like a tomatoe and on the left one I have a none burt area that looks like bum cheeks that obviously got the suntan lotion and is white so Im looking pretty stupid at work today. Serves me right for trying to get some sun. :dohh:

Any way hope all your weekends were lovely. I am off to accupuncture today after work, then tomorrow Im going to see a preview showing of WWhat to excpect when your expecting at the cinema.. my friend won tickets and then Wed is scan day... Cant wait to see little bean again.
xx

Chow for now ladies. xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Huge good luck for tomorrow MM - I'm really hopeful everythings okay xxxxx

Wishing - poor burnt sausage!! They say your skin's more sensitive when pg. Get some aloa vera gel - it works a treat.

Hope everyones good?

AFM - I had awful cramping last night and was convinced something was wrong :( but this morning it had gone and there was no spotting so hopefully it was George implanting and growing. 10 days til our first scan - wish it would hurry up!!! Xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - this whole first tri is soooo scary. I am sure it is worse for us IVF/LTTCers - we are so used to things going wrong. :hug:

Only 14 hours until my scan. Cant wait - I just want to know whether I have a healthy bean in there or not...


----------



## wishingalways

This is going to be a long night for you mrs m. xx hopefully your tired and will manage some sleep. Cant be easy though, I will be checking hourly as of tomorrow to hear the news. xxx totally thinking of you. xx


----------



## Buster1

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Mrsmax. I still think you might have twins in there. Can't wait til tomorrow to hear what's up.


----------



## urchin

Sending good vibes to all the girlies on tenterhooks - waiting for early days scans is so scary!
:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks ladies - I slet ok (apart from the 4 times I had to get up to pee), but it is now 5.30am and I am up eating toast and drinking decaf tea. Leaving in a couple of hours. Scared!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will update as soon as I get back - good or bad. So nice to have you all routing for me :hug:


----------



## urchin

thinking of you Mrs M xx


----------



## mrsmax

:cloud9: :cloud9: :wohoo:

One strong heartbeat seen!!!!

They could see a small heomorridge (sp) where I had bleed from and said I might still have a bit more bleeding - but the pregnancy sac is nice and strong.

I am so relieved.


----------



## sweetcurly79

Yeaaaah!!!!!:hugs: So cool Mrsmax! Now you can be more relaxed and enjoy!

AFM: I went for 2nd scan yesterday and they detected a heartbeat at 124bpm. They told me it's a strong one too. :happydance:


----------



## wishingalways

Mrs max............ that is fantastic news. so so happy for you. xxxx

sweetcurly great news on your second scan. xx


----------



## katrus78

MM, great news! Congratulations! It's so awesome to watch you guys go through all these little exciting milestones! Now you can relax! I am so glad they found what the bleeding is coming from, so you wont be scared anymore :)


----------



## Ratmagirl

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh MM!!!!! I'm soo pleased :D :D :D :D :D :D :D

Thank cripes!!! Now you can put your ticker back up :yay:

Sweetcurly glad all is well with you too :D :D :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Buster1

I love coming on here and getting great news.

MrsMax so pleased that everything is ok. You must be over the moon.

Sweetcurly great news with your scan too. All this good news has put a smile on my face.


----------



## katrus78

Hello ladies. Went to my scan today at 8w4d, everything is good, heart rates are 174 and 177. Here is a pic :) So weird to see the top little person wiggling it's arms and legs (although I am sure they are super tiny right now):

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/dahlenbabies84.jpg


----------



## urchin

MrsM - that's fab news :wohoo: ... glad you've got some answers about the bleeding too 

Katrus - you have Gummy Bears! yaaaay, how exciting :dance:

and good news from sweetcurly too! Glad to hear your second scan went well :thumbup:

full house tonight :D


----------



## Ratmagirl

Wow - amazing scan pic Katrus!! Yeahhhhh

Its all nice a positive in here - I love it!!!

Hope everyone's good?

A week today I shall (hopefully) be seeing George for the first time - eeeek! Roll on 1 week so I can stop worrying that I've imagined this whole thing :lol: xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi all, had my second scan today at 8w5d, got to see the heart beating strongly, although in my clinic they dont measure it or let you hear it and to be honest the quality of the scan pics is not nearly as good as your Katrus but its still my Jelly bean. measuring 2cm so right on track. xxx
 



Attached Files:







P1040874 [800x600].jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









P1040875 [800x600].jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ratmagirl

Squee - lovely bean pics Wishing!! <3

What happens now - do you get released from the clinic? Are you then supposed to go to your GP?


----------



## katrus78

Aww, what a cute jelly bean you have! Yeah, and that was my last good scan I think because it was my last visit to that fertility clinic, they now have released me. I already went last week to the regular obgyn and they did the scan too and I was really blurry, I couldn't make out anything on there. And they didnt measure hr either. So you know, as long as the obgyn says everything is fine, than we continue to be happy, right?


----------



## mrsmax

Wishing and Katrus - great pictures :happydance:

My scan was really blurry and they didnt give me the measurements or the heart rate. They seemed happy so I will be too! I have also now been discharged from my fertility clinic!! A local midwife shoudl be in contact soon for my booking appointment, which should be sometime between week 8 and 10 and then next scan at week 12!! Long wait. 

Wishing - have you had your booking appointment yet?


----------



## urchin

Wishing that's fab news - and great pics of your wee bean :D

and MrsM too - sorry yours was blurry, but if they are thinking that all is well, then that is good news indeed :D

I'm loving how things are going on this thread :D


----------



## Buster1

Great scans ladies. I have my next scan tomorrow and my first ob appointment on Friday. My cold is just about gone so I'm almost back to feeling like my old self again, except for the fact I've have two babies in my belly. LOL


----------



## urchin

fingers crossed for today Buster - I'll check back in later to see how it went xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck Buster!!! Xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi all,

Mrs max - yep that is me officially discharged from the clinic in dundee, so I am now seeing my local midwife. I phoned my Gp to make my booking in appointment with the midwife the week after my otd so was only about 5 weeks along and had my first appointment a week later the day before my first scan. The midwife has been out to the house for my home visit and I have my date for my 12 week scan of the 14th June. Hope that comes around quick. 

Buster - cant wait to see a pic, hope all is well. x


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck today Buster!

Wishing - I have got my first booking appointment with the midwife for 8th June. Just read all the accompanying booklets about scans and testing etc. Scared the hell out of me!! Dh and I have decided not to do a down's test as we would never terminate this pregnancy so would rather not know. Have you made those decisions yet?!! Scary stuff. 

Glad everyone is well :)


----------



## babyhopes13

Hi everybody! Can I join you?
I did IVF in april/may and I finally got my BFP. However I'm constantly worried about something, and I think I will continue to be until the first trimester ends. I might be a bit more relaxed after the first scan, which is a week from now.:coffee:
Now I'm worried sick about a medication I have to take as a part of my protocol.Last night, when I was administering my medications, I saw on the bottle of estradiol that it says to not take during pregnancy, when I googled it I saw that estradiol is pregnancy cat. X, meaning it can cause birth defects! I barely could sleep all night. This morning I talked with a nurse from the clinic that told me that every patient who does IVF has this as a part of the protocol, and that the medication is safe so I should not worry. 
Do you take estradiol as a part of your protocol and for how long? If you know someone that did IVF and had a baby and used estradiol, how is the baby, is she or he OK? (meaning no birth defect and other problems).
Thank you for reading and answering!


----------



## Ratmagirl

MM - exciting (mw appt) but scary hearing you say about those tests! Eek I think we shall be the same too and not bother. They give you a risk of downs anyway don't they?

Have you told you mum yet?

:hi: babyhopes! Lovely for you to join!! I'm afraid I know nothing of the meds you're on. In sure they know what they are doing and if they say there safe then try not to worry chook :hugs: when is your edd?

My first scan is also next week. - eeeeek!!

Have any of you ladies told anyone yet? I've only told a couple of my closest friends - not anyone else, even our families. Am waiting til our 12 week scan I think. I'm swaying between wanting to tell, but wanting to keep it our special secret for as long as possible before chaos ensues (when the ILs find out)!! :lol:

Hope everyones good? No MS here, just moments of nausea and tiredness, and sore boobies! All good fun :lol:

I love this thread and our special beans!! Xxxx


----------



## rozzigirl

Hello ladies - I'm finally ready to jump on board. I had my third beta today and all appears to be good. I am scheduled to have my first u/s on June 4th, which happens to be my anniversary so that's exciting. I have been following along but was not ready to post until I had my 3rd beta. The pregnancy over 35 forum is great since I will be 41 in July!!!

I'm looking forward to sharing lots of wonderful experiences over the next several months.


----------



## urchin

Hi babyhopes and rozzi
estradiol is a type of estrogen, and your clinic is right - it's a common part of IVF!
I guess it's a cat x drug because if taken wrongly it can cause problems, but honestly, of it part of your drug protocol it is there for a reason xxx

Anyone seen Buster? Oi! Buster! Any news chikkie???


----------



## Ratmagirl

:hi Rozzi glad you made it over xxx

Wow its soo hot today - I could barely muster the energy to walk home from work. Had to have a cheeky kip when I got in :lol:

Hope all went okay with your scan Buster? Xxx


----------



## Buster1

Hello Everyone,
Welcome Babyhopes and Rozzigirl glad you guys joined us.

Had my second scan today and everything looked great. Babies are measuring at 7w 4d and the heartbeats have gone up to 156 and 157bpm. My FS has officially released me to my ob and I have that first appointment tomorrow. I'm still doing my PIO shots becasue I'm still having a small amount of brown spotting. The doctor doesn't seemed concerned but just to be on the safe side she rather keep me on the PIO until at least 10 weeks. But if the spotting stops for a full week then I can stop them before the 10 week mark. If I still have the spotting at 10 weeks she wants me to come in for blood work to check my levels. Again she isn't worried about the spotting and thinks it's from having the two babies implanting and stretching the uterus. So it was a good appointment and I look forward to what tomorrows appointment has to bring. Take care ladies and have a good night.


----------



## urchin

fab news Buster!
It is such a relief isn't it to see heartbeats, and know that all is well.
What's the next appointment for?


----------



## mrsmax

Great news Buster - I am still spotting so I know how it feels. So nice though when the FS isnt worried. I am on progesterone untol week 16!!! Standard for my clinic though. 

Rizzi : wave: yay!!! And hi babyhopes :)

Ratma - it is soooo hot here at the moment isnt it. Last week I wore my ski jacket to work this week I am in a short sleeved blouse. Love it!!! :)

I told my mum - long story but she has been worrying like crazy apparently and assuming it hadntworked - so I had to tell her to put her out of her misery. She was very excited. Told all family and 3 close friends (as they knew we were doing IVF). feels scary teling before 12 weeks and not as exciting as it will be to tell them when you have more confidence that it will work out...


----------



## Ratmagirl

How is everyone doing?

Glad you put your mum out of misery MM! Am glad we didn't tell anyone about ivf (well, only my close friends).

We have our first scan on Weds - eek!

I feel so tired I could put my head on the desk and go to sleep! No sickness though, just feeling sick in the mornings and have gone off food so never know what to eat to curb the nausea.

Rozzi - are you scanning this week too?


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, how was your weekends. BnB was very quiet, everyone out enjoying the sunshine. 

Well I had my son in A&E on thursday evening, he had fallen and split his knee open on a rock, 6 stitches later and he has pretty much been told he cant do anything for two weeks. Well thats easier said than done... the poor thing all weekend sat watching through the window as all his friends played water fights, played on the trampoline and went out on their bikes. He was a very sad little boy and nothing could cheer him up... I just wanted to click my fingers and make everything all better. 

I got up this morning and really couldnt be bothered with work, luckily the day has gone quite quickly so its nearly home time. 

I bought a fetal doppler and it arrrived on saturday.. I spent about 30 minutes trying to find jelly bean but nothing .... Then sunday I tried again and I was just about to give up when there it was hiding away.... it was amazing.. we dont get to hear it until our 20 week scan here so it was amazing.... a lovely reading of 169bpm I could listen to it all day. My son heard it too which he thought was Cool. LOl.

Ratmagirl, you must be so excited for your first scan, cant wait to see a pic. Its a long 3 week wait for me now until my next scan... I usually have had things each week to look forward to but the next 3 weeks are going to drag.

Well happy monday everyone..... Role on friday. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh no Wishing - your poor son :( 

Yes its been beautiful weather - sadly I don't think it will last!


Ooh am interested in your doppler - what sort did you get and how much was it? Roll on 3 weeks so you can see your bab again!

It feels like we've waited forever for this scan - hopefully it will all be okay *fingers x'd*

Hometime for me soon - yes roll on friday, its a 3 day week for me next week thanks to old queenie and her jubilee!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wishingalways

Yeah 3 day week for me next week too, cant wait. xx

I bought it of ebay it cost £29.99 with free postage and packaging. It works great, I love it. xx


----------



## mrsmax

Hey everyone - I have been to sick to spend much time on here - but am reading everyones posts. 

Ms is tough and on Friday work annouced a redundancy warning so has all been a bit overwhelming. I just want a few days lying on the sofa being sick but darent take any more time off - especially now. Still, as long as lo is growing and healthy that is all that matters.

wishing - i didnt know dopplers worked so early. I would love one but i think dh would ban it saying it would stress me out.what did your dh say? I am 8 weeks tomorrow. cant believe that!!


----------



## wishingalways

Hi mm, that sucks that your feeling so sick.. I feel quite lucky that I just feel absolutely knackered but not sick, almost burst into tears this morning at work because i was tired and not feeling great, sore throat and wanted to go home but they were short as it was and our new boss is man so wouldnt understand!

When my DH heard the heartbeat his face lit up and he recorded it on his phone. I was not going to use it until 10 weeks but i had looked at you tube videos of how to find it at 9 weeks, it did take a long time and I was quite happy to wait until next weekend if i didnt find it but i managed to find it and it was amazing to hear. I think from 10 weeks the majority of people can find it, it just takes a while but once you know where it is it doesnt take as long to find. xx

God I am so tired, I went to bed at 6.30 and woke up at 8.30, dragged myself downstairs and Im off to bed again now... wish I could sleep for a week. xx


----------



## urchin

yaaaay for the HB wishing :dance:

luckily the extreme tiredness fades a little as you come out of 1st tri (well it did for me anyway) I still cant stay up past 10, but at least I'm not sloping off to bed at 7.30 any more :thumbup:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Ooh I might be interested in a doppler then Wishing. Might wait until after 12 weeks though! Glad you found a HB though and <3 at your OH recording it :D

MM - you poor love :hugs: at least its a good sign things are moving along, but its horrible being sick. As for work - they will have to be very careful making you redundant now you're pg! Make sure you seek advice from acas. 

Hope Eenie is doing well Urch?

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Well, after saying I hadn't been sick yesterday - guess who threw up this morning? :lol: :lol: I think I brushed my teeth funny and it started me off!

Scan day tomorrow eeeeeek xxxx


----------



## rozzigirl

*Ratma *- I'm sorry you started your day off by throwing up! One of my friends told me she had to switch her toothpaste when she was pregnant because it always made her gag in the morning.

I hope everyone is doing well, it was a long weekend here so I'm just catching up on everyone now. I can't believe I still have to wait until next Monday for my scan - I hope the rest of this week flies by! Feel well ladies!


----------



## babyhopes13

This weekend I had to fight with ms and extreme fatigue. The nausea is exausting. I can't sleep during the night because of it...I asked my doctor to give me doxylamine+vit b6, maybe it will help me with sleep at least. It's so hard to be pregnant!
What do you do for morning sickness?


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Rozzi - hope this week flys by for your scan.

I don't think it was the actual toothpaste,it was the brushing and spitting action that set me off!

Babydreams - sorry you're feeling poorly too :hugs: I just try to eat and drink to make myself feel better. I'm loving all things orange flavoured at the moment, esp mandarin pieced in jelly yummmmy!

I bought some acupressure anti sickness wristbands, but not sure if they actually work or not?


----------



## urchin

Ratma - it's now tomorrow - so that means it's scan day :wohoo:
let us know how it goes!

Eenie is doing well :D
I'm feeling little kicks each day now (since 20+6) I think it's the anterior placenta that has cushioned them up to now, but it seems like she is strong enough now to outpunch it!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks urch xxx

I'll come and update asap - I'm a bit nervous and worrying that they'll find something wrong! Hopefully all is okay *pray* xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - masses of luck today!!!!!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hey chickers -our scan was all good and they found a little diddy heartbeat!! Next and final scan at the clinic is in 2 weeks then, all being well we'll be discharged yipeeeee xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120530-00096.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ratmagirl

Ps that photo should be turned on its side to be the right was up!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wishingalways

yey Ratma thats a lovely scan pic for 7 weeks, nice and big. xxxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks wishing! :D I think the blob on the right is his yolk sac. I didn't get a measurement or anything but did see his heart <3 <3 <3


----------



## rozzigirl

*Ratma *- that is awesome news, so exciting. You must be so relieved. Hopefully I will get the same good news as you on Monday!! Yippee


----------



## mrsmax

yay - that is exciting. Do you get a 9 week scan then? My clinic discharged me after t h7 eek scan - might ask midwife next week if I can have one about 10 weeks....strange how different districts do it. So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## rozzigirl

How are the MS symptoms for you ladies? Are they getting any better for those that have had them pretty bad?


----------



## urchin

ratma - that's fabby!
A good HB is the best sign you can have - looking forward to the update in a fortnight

rozzi - mine is still going strong ... if I don't take the anti'sickness tablets I throw up everything :(


----------



## rozzigirl

*Urchin *- oh my goodness and you are so far along too, oh my I can't believe that it is still so bad. I hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## urchin

my mum had it with me all the way through - so I'm kinda resigned to it!


----------



## Buster1

Ratma Fab news on your scan. Hope it puts your mind at ease some.

AFM just got home from work today and was delayed by 2 hours not fun on an all nighter. I don't think the twins liked it either. LOL I still don't have very much MS. It's very mild I guess I can thank my Mom for that since she didn't have any MS with me. My biggest problems are still fatigue and peeing all the time. I hope by second tri the symptoms that we are all feeling start to subside. Hope you ladies had a good day and will talk to you all soon.


----------



## mrsmax

Re MS Rozzi - I was suffering really badly with all day nausea - it was actually worse in the evening is anything. I tried everything and then as a last resort tried seabands and today is the second morning in a row I havent been :sick: They are a miracle - of course now I am worried that my symptoms have disapeared and something might be worng with LO!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Sorry you're still getting the dreaded MS Urchin :( and you too MM :hugs: I think those bands do work though as they definitely help me, but they hurt my hands after a while as they seem quite tight. Perhaps they need stretching as they're new?

Not long til scan time Rozzi!

Glad you're doing okay Buster - sorry for the long working hours :hugs:

I've been getting slight MS - puking only once in the morning then I feel better, but just sicky-hungry all day.

A woman in my office has just gone off sick with Shingles! I should be okay as I've had chickenpox and I haven't really been near her, so hopefully it won't affect me! Bloody germy people - sod off!!!


----------



## desperate4567

Hey everyone. Glad everyones doing well (except for MS). Had my 8 week appt Tuesday and they changed my due date up 2 days...yeah. Our Jelly Bean had a heart rate of 176 bpm and even moved its arms at us. So exciting. Just got released to go to my local OB doctor so next appt is June 5th for intake and June 11th for 10 week ultrasound.


----------



## babyhopes13

I had my 1st ultrasound today! We have one baby measuring 2 days ahead, with a heartbeat of 126bpm! Re said that everything is perfect. I am a little worried that maybe the hb is on the lower side, but RE told us everything looks perfect so I try not to worry too much! 
The next scan is in 2 weeks from now!
Can you please share your bmps at aprox 6-7 weeks?


----------



## urchin

cheers Ratma :D

The good news is that you don't 'catch' shingles from someone with chicken pox (though ppl can catch chicken pox off someone with shingles)

The chickenpox virus lies dormant in your body but can flare up again as shingles later in life 

sooooo, don't worry about your colleague - if you are going to get shingles, you'll get it off yourself not her!

Oooooo good news desperate! sounds like everything is going good in there xxx


----------



## rozzigirl

*Babyhopes *- that is excellent news I'm sure you loved seeing your new bundle of joy during the scan. If the RE says not to worry then I would try to relax, I know easier said than done but from what I've heard/read online they can range from 100 to 130 on the average so I think you are in the perfect range.

*Desperate *- happy to hear that you got good news also. That must have been so cool to see some movement on there. Good news!


----------



## mrsmax

Ratma - someone in our Somerset office has just gone off with shingles.........could we be working for the same business???? 

Congrats on the scans Desperate and Baby.

I had a horrible day with all day sickness yesterday but slightly better today. I keep clinging to the fact that it is reassuring, but I end up so tired and sick that I end up crying histerically - my poor DH. I never thought I would complain about MS, but boy it is really really horrid.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Haha! I don't think so MM - that is weird though.

Thanks Urchin - I've found out she has in fact got chicken pox, but its still okay as I had this when I was a child so should be immune.

Babyhopes and Desperate - congratulations both for your scans!! I didn't get a bpm reading but I'm sure it sounds fine.

Sorry you're suffering MM :hugs: its a rotton feeling isn't it and I only have it mildly. Although, I very nearly just puked in Tesco, but think I was just hungry! I find it hard to know what to eat as I just don't fancy anything :(

I've just been to my surgery and completed a midwife booking in form, so should hear from them in a few weeks. This is what the clinic told me to do, it seems so surreal though and I hope I'm not tempting fate! I wrote on there the EC date instead of date of laste af as I though they would need to know. It asked where I want to give birth but I don't have a clue yet so just circled the same hospital as our clinic, although I've heard bad stories on their maternity wing. I'm sure I can change my mind later on!

Have a good weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Sounds like everyone is doing well, minus the morning sickness. I hope those who are suffering get relief soon. I only seem to get a sour stomach when I'm hungry. But I just found this preggie pops that are all natural and suppose to help with MS. So far they work pretty good so I'm going to make sure I keep them on hand.

I hope everyone enjoys thier weekend and for my friends across the pond enjoy all the Queen's Jubilee activies. I'll have to check out BBC America to see what's going on. Take care ladies and speak with you all soon.


----------



## urchin

lol we're avoiding all the jubilee malarky Buster - the queen isn't much of a hero in our house!


----------



## Buster1

urchin said:


> lol we're avoiding all the jubilee malarky Buster - the queen isn't much of a hero in our house!

Oops my bad. I hope you enjoy your weekend and avoid all the crazy hoopla.


----------



## urchin

lol no bad Buster! and we're having a very productive weekend :D
finished the emulsioning in the hall yesterday and today I will start on the woodwork - there's quite a lot of that though!
If I can get the primer/undercoat done today I will be happy!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Thanks Buster! Did you catch any of it over there? I thought it was a great parade but shame about the typical british weather :lol:

Hope everyone is good? Is it scan day today Rozzi?

Well I've been feeling worse and worse these last few days - I don't know how I'm going to manage with work on Weds. It took me 3 hours to get up this morning as I felt so rotton :( and to top it off, the cat has just thrown up everywhere so I'll have to try and clean it up without being sick as Mr RG has gone out to work :(


----------



## rozzigirl

*Ratma *- I'm so sorry you are feeling rotten, that definitely makes things difficult when you need to get up and out. Doesn't the cat know that he/she needs to really cooperate for you right now - ha ha. Yes my scan is in a few hours and I will admit I'm nervous but it will be over with soon enough.


----------



## rozzigirl

Hello ladies - well my scan went great. One baby in there measuring at exactly 7 weeks as he/she should and we got to hear the heart at 144 bpm. The RE was really happy with everything and told me one more week on the Crinone and I can stop that and I'm released to a regular OB now. So crazy. I feel so relieved.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Ahhh really pleased for you Rozzi :D :D :D

You're exactly 1 week behind me :D and that's excellent news everything is looking good and you'll be released yayyyyyyy!

Well done baby Rozz xxxxx


----------



## urchin

Fab news Rozzi and Rozzlet! xxx


----------



## babyhopes13

Hi everyone, I hope you are all doing fine.
I've been feeling worse the last few days. I have nausea every day, especially in the evening,and I feel so tired. I've never been so tired in my life. All the smells seem yucky, and I can barely eat because I don't like most of the food now. And I'm weak and dizzy. :wacko: I know everything is because of the hormones. I'm only week 7 and I don't know how I'm going to make it!


----------



## mrsmax

Yay Rozzi!!! That's great.

I have been feeling awful or 3 weeks now - I dont knnow how I can cope with work. Ratma - it sucks doesnt it. I have spent all jubilee weekend in bed/on the sofa. I feel so bad complaining as I know how lucky I am to get my BFP and get to 9 weeks :happydance:P but am getting fed up being so :sick:

I hve midwife appointment on Friday so will see what she says. Ratma - my GP couldnt believe I didnt know the date of my last period - I was like it doesnt raelly work like that with IVF. :rofl:


----------



## urchin

mrsm - I find myself saying 'I _can_ tell you, but it's not actually relevant: :rofl:


----------



## mrsmax

yeah, Im sure the midwife will ask on Friday so I better look it up I guess. So dumb.


----------



## Ratmagirl

I just put on the form the date of the egg collection and put IVF in brackets! I think they date you 2 weeks before that date don't they?

Urgh I'm with you ladies on feeling like shite front! I majorlly puked this morning and don't know how on earth I'm going to get up for work tomorrow as its taking me at least an hour to steady myself. I'm the same Babyhopes - I've totally gone off food and I think I've lost weight! (That's good news) :lol: and yes MM I feel bad for moaning too - we should be grateful!!


----------



## mrsmax

Maybe this should be our guilt free moaning thread! I have had a slightly better today - still sick but no vomiting yet!! have to celebrate small achievements.


----------



## babyhopes13

Last evening the nausea dissapeared like a miracle, I felt normal again for a few hours. I even began to be worried. But this afternoon-guess what? nausea again. At least the baby gives me a break from nausea from time to time! :)


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, been awol for a while again, but as much as its horrible its nice to hear that you are all feeling awful too. I am 11 weeks on friday and today I couldnt take it any more... went in to work and broke down.... I feel truly awful, light headed, tired like I have never experienced before even when my son was a baby... I sleep for 12 hours at night and after a couple of hours up Im exhausted.. Went to doctors as my work and best friend insisted and she signed me off for two weeks, I was in a right state.. I dont quite think my husband understands either. The doctor is testing me for a urine infection and next week at the midwife appointment they said they would check my iron levels. I have been told to rest and recouperate at home... working full time and being a mum is definately taking its tole... so Im with you all on feeling crap... but as I keep telling myself its all for a brilliant reason.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## urchin

Hi wishing :hi:

You've definitely down the right thing in getting yourself signed of work for a couple of weeks - it's very easy to get very run down without realising it, and succumbing to something nasty :thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Add me to the feeling like crap group too. I had to call off work yesterday. I hate doing that as I don't have any sick time left and I'm just so frustrated that I can't do the things like I normally do. (like household chores) Dh is really trying hard to understand how I feel, but let's be honest ladies the guys just don't get it. LOL I have my next OB appointment on the 13th. I can't wait til then becuse I'll get the results of my blood work as I think I may have low iron which is why I'm feeling so wiped out. Anyway end of my moaning hopefully we will all be feeling better once we hit 2nd tri.

Rozzie great news about your scan. I'm sure you are over the moon.

Hang in there everyone we'll all get through this together. :flower:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Oh no! Get well soon Wishing - am glad the doc signed you off, I really hope it helps chicker. I think with your job being on your feet for long shifts is bound to take it out of you :hugs:

Yes babyhopes - I had a day when I felt fine and not sick, then started worrying about lack of symptoms :lol: doh!

Yes MM - we are well within our rights to have a moan aren't we? Tis hard work this pg malarky!!!

I'm clutching to the hope I will feel more 'normal' after 12 weeks like the books say, but in reality, I know it can carry on - sometimes through a whole pregnancy eeeeeek!!

I've booked a week off work in 2 weeks :yay: and am hopefully going away for a couple of days, but not sure how up to it I'll feel? I'm dreading being sick in public and was very close to being sick at work today :(

Mr RG made me chuckle earlier as I had bought 2 bars of chocolate for our dads for father's day, and he said 'where's mine'? :lol: ahhhh bless - I told him that he'd have to wait until next year!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrsmax

well, I feel so much better reading this thread. I called in sick today and was feeling so guilty, but now I dont feel so bad knowing I am not the only one who is struggling with constant tiredness and sickness. Sorry to hear you are all sick of course :blush:

This is actually the first day I have had off for MS, despite pucking 2-3times a day at work I have pushed through as I had 2 weeks off for IVF and 3 days for the threatened miscarriage so I feel like I am letting them donw - not to mention the general redundancy warning they gave a couple of weeks ago, but as DH says, baby bean has to come first.

Let's hope we all get lucky and feel better at 12 weeks - anyone thinkinng of asking for anti nausea drugs? They scare me, but will talk to mwife tomorrow.


----------



## wishingalways

Mm I know what you mean about feeling guilty, I was meant to work till 9pm yesterday and today and someone else will be asked to do it instead which makes me feel terrible because it was my turn. I dont feel too bad if I rest and just laze about so then I think why am I off I feel fine but I know as soon as I start doing stuff I will feel really ill again. 

It must be awful for hyou all being sick all the time, I hate being sick more than anything, luckly I have just felt nauseaus and not actually been sick. My heart goes out to you all.

Welllets relax and have a happy phoned in sick for work day together and not feel guilty about it, afterall we are growing a human being and that takes a lot of hard work. X x x


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Wishing - that makes me feel so much better. Am going to stay in bed a while longer and then migrate to the couch!!! Have a good one x


----------



## rozzigirl

OH NO - I feel so badly for everyone that is so sick. I have my fingers crossed that everyone starts to feel some improvement very soon. It must be so terrible to feel so awful all the time. I totally agree that you need to take time for yourself because if you push yourself too hard when sick you are just going to set yourself back and you certainly don't want that. Hopefully the rest will really help and at least allow you all to get your strength back at least. Hang in there ladies.


----------



## urchin

Can I join you?

I've started with a miserable cold :(


----------



## Ratmagirl

Take care poorly ladies :hugs:

Glad you're feeling okay Rozzi :)

I was sick twice yesterday (always when brushing my teeth) but today I've felt a lot better and have actually fancied eating! Hopefully it doesn't mean somethings wrong with bean as now I'm worrying - doh! I'm sure its just a one off good day!

Hope the days off made you feel better xxx


----------



## Buster1

Oh no Urchin not a cold. I was there a couple of weeks ago. I hope it leaves you quick and you feel better soon.


----------



## mrsmax

Still sick. Was sick 5 times yesterday and it was horrid. Was going to try to go in to work today but DH said no way, but have just checked all my work emails :blush: I seem to get worse from midday onwards, so opposite to morning sickness. I am seeing the midwife for the first time this afternoon, so excited about that (let's just hope I m not puking then!!)

Hoping the rest of you are surviving!


----------



## rozzigirl

MrsMax - I feel so bad. Let us know how you make out today. I think the meds might be worth it for you to look into since I'm sure you can't keep up your strength when you are so sick. Keep us posted. Thinking of you.


----------



## wishingalways

I agree with rozzi, def ask about the meds, its better that than you end up dehydrated and in hospital, your probably already dehydrated. X x im sure there will be ones safe for pregnancy. X x


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hope you got on okay MM - there is defo something they can give as a friend on another forum has HG (severe vomitting) and had to be hospitalised due to dehydration.

I had a slight panic this morning as there were a few tiny specks of red in my Crinone discharge. I've been checking all day and haven't found any more - its so bloody worrying though :( roll on 2nd scan next week when hopefully little beano will have a placenta and cord.

I'm feeling mega tired and bloated, oh and sick but just usually first thing. It must be horrid being sick all day :hugs: xxxx


----------



## babyhopes13

For all the girls fighting with MS: try a combination of unisom tablets (half the tablet)+10 mg vit B6, it works wonders. These are the same ingredinents as in Diclectin, an antinausea medication for pregnant women ,available in Canada. Ask your doctor.
I took unisom+vit B6 the last 3 days and I feel much better. It makes you sleepy, but I prefer to sleep rather than feel sick and miserable. It is perfectly safe, ask your doctor. I have a friend in Canada who took it and has a beautiful girl now. Another medication is Zofran (generic Ondasetron), but for me it doesn't work so good. It does nothing for the nausea. I take it only when I feel I will throw up.


----------



## urchin

I take Cyclizine - not sure what that might be called in america though ... I was prescribed it at the hospital and is defo safe for pregnancy :thumbup:

I've just been sat watching Eenie kick my belly :cloud9:
Sadly, Mr Urch was in the bathroom - I think Eenie knows when he's out of the room! :rofl:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks ladies - yesterday was horrible and the midwife wasnt very helpful. She just said dont get dehydrated. That was it!!! If im not better by Monday will have to see GP as I am losing weight :( Happy weekend ladies! The sun is finally out here - hoping I will get out to enjoy it :)


----------



## urchin

Oh that was very helpful MrsM :growlmad:
As if you would be getting dehydrated on purpose!


----------



## Buster1

Wow, sorry the midwife wasn't very much help or supportive. Go see your GP and ask for the meds. You've suffered long enough and deserve relief. I'm sure the doctors wouldn't give you anything that would harm your baby.


----------



## Ratmagirl

MM - that sucks :(

Urchin - awwww little Eenie kicking :D :D :D

Thanks for the meds info Babyhopes and Buster - my MS isn't too bad and am hoping it goes at 12 weeks.

I've been sick twice today which is unusual for me and I noticed I felt worse last weekend too. Perhaps not having the distraction of work is making me focus on feeling poorly?

I've had a call for my first midwife appt :yay: and have our final scan before being released from the clinic this week - yipee!!!

Hope everyones okay and had a good weekend? Xxx


----------



## urchin

Mr Urch felt her kick today for the first time :cloud9:


----------



## Buster1

Yay for kicks Urchin. That must be so exciting.

Had my doctors appointment today and everything is looking good. The doctor gave me a perscription for zofan to help me while I'm flying. I sure hope it does the trick because flying with MS is the pits. I'm 10w 2d today but we were unable to hear the heartbeats with just the dopplar so my doctor was kind enough to squeeze us in to get a scan, because she didn't want us to leave with out hearing or seeing the heartbeat. She's a fantastic doctor and that was so kind of her. So we got to see the kids and they are doing great! It even looked like one waved at me during the scan. Dh said it looked like the baby wast fist pumping. LOL All in all it was a good appointment. Next appointment is on July 5th, and I'm just waiting for a call from the specialist so that I can schedule my genetic screening. 

Hope the rest of you ladies and your beans are doing well and that those suffering from morning sickness find relief very soon. Take care everyone.


----------



## urchin

that's fab Buster ... they have all passed their exams and are suitably qualified, but what sets Drs apart is whether they can see you as a whole person (who has worries and fears that they can dispel) or just a collection of body parts and symptoms
Sounds like you got a good un!


----------



## rozzigirl

Buster - that is great news. So happy to hear that your doctor was so wonderful and let you hear the heartbeats, how very beautiful. I hope the meds help make you feel better. I know that Zofran is supposed to be a miracle drug so hopefully it will do the trick for you and you will be feeling better in no time at all. Congrats!


----------



## wishingalways

Hi all,

Buster that must have been so nice hearing the heartbeats, lovely reassurance everything is ok. xx

Well I had my 12 week scan today, cant believe I have made it to 12 weeks, feels like it has taken so long to come round. Hoping things start to move a bit quicker now and I can start buying things too. YEY. xx It really is amazing how much jelly bean has changed in the past 3 weeks since last scan. See pics below. first from 8w5d and other from today at 11w6d. xx
 



Attached Files:







P1040874 [800x600].jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2









P1040900 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









P1040899 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









P1040898 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rozzigirl

Wishing - so very happy for you, what beautiful pictures. And, you are so right it is amazing the difference between the two pictures. Now you have me excited for my next scan which isn't even scheduled yet. YEAH, great news.


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks Rozzi, how far along are you now. You need to get yourself a tracker so we can all keep up. xxxx


----------



## Buster1

Wishing those are great pics. You must have been so excited to see your little one and he/she looks great.


----------



## urchin

lovely pics Wishing - it's amazing how quickly they start to look like little humans isn't it?
At 8 weeks Eenie was a gummy bear, but by 12 weeks she looked a lot more human and at 20 she was a proper tiny person!

It really is such a miracle :cloud9:


----------



## rozzigirl

Wishing - I have to admit that I don't know how to do a little tracker for myself, I can't figure it out. I'm 9 weeks now tomorrow is my first visit with the new OB!


----------



## babyhopes13

Been to my second scan a few days ago and we had a huge surprise:i have twins,not only a singleton. I'm terrified!
My nausea got better last week, but still tired and i have this axnnoying sensitivity to smells.i cant use any cosmetics or makeup now.how are you dealing with this?when will it go away?


----------



## urchin

wow BH - two for you!

very scary, but oh so lovely :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Babyhopes!! I'm glad to have someone else on here with double trouble. LOL

Don't worry I was totally freaked out at first, but in time you get more comfortable with the idea. (But I still freak out every now and then) Again huge congrats to you.


----------



## wishingalways

Wow babyhopes how amazing and what a surprise. xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Hi - where has everyone gone? Hope you are all doing well. 

My ms has finally started easing, although not sure how much of that is the drugs! Still very sick from about 8pm and on and off through the day, but manageable and can even get soem work done some days!!

Had my 12 week scan on Tuesday - was wonderful. Baby looked perfect :cloud9: and measures a day or two ahead. Only downer was I have a few fibroids so she siad I need to be kept an eye on by a consultant - she didnt seem too worried that they would effect baby, so concentrating on the good stuff. 

What is everyone else up to? Anyone else had scans recently?


----------



## Buster1

Had my NT scan yesterday and the twins got a good report card. I'm at 12w 3d so they are right on schedule. Now if I could just get a handle on the nausea and fatigue I would be in good shape. LOL


----------



## mrsmax

Good news about the NT Buster - we arent having tests i couldnt stand anymore upset!! Glad yours went well. I am with you on the nausea and fatigue - even with the drugs I couldnt keep tonight's dinner (steamed veggies) down :( Hoping it eases off soon.

Annouced to close friends in the last few days and it is so wonderful to share good news. Going live on FB at weekend - although friend already semi-outed me as she posted "Huge congrats - you must be so chuffed! on my wall!! Oops....


----------



## urchin

Hi Mrs M :hi:

I had a 4D scan on Saturday more pics in my journal, but thought I'd put one here for you :)



All is well at Urchin Towers - nursery is finished and I love going in there and just looking at it :)



Good to hear about your scan and a happy looking 12 weeker ... I've got a fibroid too that they're keeping an eye on - will be getting scans every 3 weeks from 28 weeks, but I am resolutely NOT WORRYING :thumbup:

Yaaay for you too buster - glad you're doing well too xxx


----------



## Buster1

I love the 4D scan. So cute and your nursery is beautiful. You did a really nice job.

Mrsmax oops for your friend semi outing you on facebook. Dh just put it on his facebook page. We've been letting people slowly know for the last few weeks now. I just told him we can officially put it out there now. But it's funny I still haven't put it on my page just yet. I'll get around to it at sometime I guess. LOL


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, 

Just got back from my hols today and finally feeling a lot better. The dizziness, breathlessness, fatigue, nausea is all gone and I have actually done a lot of walking this week down in York where we went for a week with our friends, so heres hoping you all feel better soon. 

I'm starting to get an obvious bump now too although it does depend on what I wear and my bump is twice the size at night time compared to when I get up in the morning.

Urchin your 4d scan is awesome and your nursery is just gorgeous. We have just finished decorating the big bedroom so we can move our 9 year old into that room and then work will start on the nursery.. cant wait, hoping I can resist going mad. xx

Mrs Max, sorry your still feeling crappy... so glad your 12 week scan was really good... where's the pics, we love a scan pic. xx I announced it on FB the day of my 12 week scan, I couldn't wait any longer and there was soo many people to tell, the reactions you get are amazing and a lot of my friends knew how long we had been trying so a few tears where shed with the lovely messages. xx

Buster so glad the little twins are doing good, would love to see a pic. Are you getting a bump yet... I can only imagine what i would look like if I had two in there. I have been off work for 4 weeks so they are all going to be shocked at how much Ive grown since they last saw me.. but I still think for the people that dont know I am still at the stage where it just looks like fat.. LOL so probably wont get any comments for a while. xxx

Does anyone have any holidays planned before babys arrival. I am really wanting to look at holidays for next year, and my friends since coming back today have already said they would love to book for next year... a little nervous about booking something for a baby that isnt born yet but also want to get a good hotel at a good price. xxx


----------



## Buster1

Wishing glad you had a great holiday, and yay for a bump. I am starting to get a little bump. But like you it depends on what I'm wearing and what time of day it is. I am going to start looking into getting some maternity pants, shorts, etc. My little bump is making my pants tight. But I am able to get away with non maternity tops, at least for now.

Looks like I'm ready to be taken out of work. I see my ob/gyn this week and I'm going to ask her to do the paper work plus I get my occupational consult on the 11th. Working on the plane is just becoming too much. After about 4 hours working I start to feel pressure in my belly and just get really uncomfortable. We have all worked hard to get our babies and we're not going to do anything to risk their health. Therefore once I do my classroom training on the 9th I'm going to be out of there.

Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend and that your babies are being good to you. Take care and speak with you all soon.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hey ladies

Sorry have been awol for a while - I had a week off work and then completely forgot about posting!

Glad everyone is doing well :happydance:

Love that scan picture Urchin

Glad youre both starting to feel better MM and Wishing

Congratulations on the twins babyhopes!

Sorry if ive missed anyone out - baby brain!

Still waiting for my 12 week scan appointment to come through (am 12 weeks this week). Ive left a message with the midwife this morning to chase it up but she hasnt got back to me yet. Ive ticked yes to having the NT test - hope that was the right thing to do?

Im feeling okayish - maybe a tinsy bit better than a few weeks ago, but still being sick everyone morning and am still really tired out and have been hitting the sact at 10pm, very unlike me!

We've told my parents so far, and a few of my friends but we're waiting til the scan to tell the ILs and everyone else. We decided not to tell the ILs as I dont think MIL will be able to keep it a secret, plus she is going to go baby mad when I tell her and I just couldnt cope with that along with being ill at the moment :haha: xxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Ratmagirl, Glad your feeling a little better but I feel for you being sick, I luckily havent yet just had nausea and that has gone now at 14 weeks. Cant believe you havent had a date for your 12 week scan yet, I would keep getting on at them every couple of days because the NHS is terrible at forgetting things. I'm a nurse I know how easy it is to forget, plus if your having the NT measured you will need it soon. I got the NT measured too just to see although if it came up with anything i def wouldnt get an amnio, wouldnt want to risk it. There is no harm in having it measured anyway.xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Just want to say hi quickly. Off work again today as nausea has been relentless again since Friday - I am praying it goes at 14 weeks.

Buster - I cant imagine getting on a plane let alone working on one. Thank goodness you get to be grounded soon.

urc - thanks for the reasurance on the fibroids - I have a few so I guess they will scan me as I get further along too. Like you, I refuse to worry!!!!!!

Will come and post more when feel less :sick:


----------



## wishingalways

mrs max, forgot to say I have a fibroid too. Its was i think 4cm at my 12 week scan so just going to check it again at my 20 week scan. xx


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks wishing - my biggest was about 4cm too I think, with a few smaller ones. I think they are quite common and What to Expect book says they are usually nothing to worry about :) Fingers crossed. 

having a non-sick today. :happydance: Hope this is the beginning of the end of my ms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buster1

Yay for non-sick day!!! I hope this is the end of your ms.


----------



## mrsmax

Woke up not feeling sick agin and yesterday had my first whole non-sick day for nearly 7 weeks!!!!! Amazing feeling. Dont have my appetite back yet, but that should come with time. Hoping today is another good one. 

Is it the weekend yet?!!!


----------



## Buster1

Bring on the weekend. Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I know it's still super early but this is my first ever BFP, 1st IVF and I am thrilled beyond belief. Having some AF like cramps which I hear is pretty normal. From what I can gather EDD 3/16/13. :baby:


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the thread noasaint. Congratulations on your BFP. This is such an exciting time, but I also know how nerve wracking it can be to. Feel free to ask us any questions you may have. And again congratulations!!


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: welcome Noasaint and congrats!!! This was my first IVf too and it makes you feel so blessed doesnt it, after all that struggling. :)

So, I am 14 weeks today (ticker behind), but still strugglilng with sickness. was sick 3 times this morning before getting to work. It is becoming more manageable but I am still waiting to feel normal like all the pregnancy books say I shoudl be feeling by now. Anyone else still suffering?


----------



## mrsmax

wow noasaint - just read your ticker and you have been trying for 4 years!!!! You must be over the moon - 2 years felt like a lifetime to me. masses of congrats - i am hoping for a boy too - although will be delighted whatever of course!! I feel guilty even having a preference after being so lucky to get my BFP :blush: glad I am not the only one.


----------



## wishingalways

Welcome noasaint, this is a lovely thread. Has it sunk in yet.. I have been waiting for this for 7 years so know the feeling and although i am getting a def bump and have heard the heart beat I really dont think it has sunk in yet... I think maybe when I feel it move it will feel more real.

Mrs max, I am pretty sure Im carrying a boy but I really wanted a girl as I have a son already and have always wanted the mother daughter bond that me and so many of my friends have but after waiting this long I just want a healthy happy baby.

My boss at work lost her baby, we are all still in shock its so awful and tragic I cant believe it but it makes you realise just how lucky you are and I am so thankful that I have this baby and just hope and pray that i have a baby to take home. But I think everyone has a preference at some point during there pregnancy. Not long now until we find out 4w2d and counting. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## urchin

morning all!

Just back from Belfast and got the delayed Monday-morning blues :((
Can't believe I still have another 7 weeks to go at work - when really all I want to do is slob around at home being pregnant!

still, on the bright side, I'm now officially in 3rd tri, down to double digits and Eenie is wriggling and kicking like a good un :D

welcome and congrats to noasaint :hugs:
I'm pregnant after my first IVF cycle too - and it really does feel like a miracle!


----------



## mrsmax

urhcin - keep counting down those day and congrats on getting the third tri. 

Wishing, someoen at work lost their baby in the second tri - it scared the bejeebees out of me but makes me appreciate every day with this baba (even if he does make me sick!)

Cant believe you get to find out in less than 5 weeks what you are havig - soooo exciting. What date is your scan? 

Also, where is your bump? I cant work out if I have one or not yet -!! :blush: I'm fairly slim, but always had a slightly rounded belly so hard to tell!!!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies mind if I join your group? I'm 36 & just got BFP a week ago from HRT FET. I have 2 DD from previous marriage 14 & 11. I almost feel like a first time mum again with the age gap.


----------



## urchin

course you can sheri!
congratulations and welcome to the group :hugs:


----------



## noasaint

Well, actually I've been trying 15 years total. I had tried in a past relationship with clomid. DH and I have only been married 2.5 years but we tried before that.

Trying to stay hopeful but 1st beta was 50 and 2nd was 128 with a doubling time of 53 hours. The low betas make me worry soooooo much. Next beta is Friday so I'm praying hard.

On my phone, will do personals later but I hope everyone is well


----------



## Buster1

Welcome to the thread Sheri and Congrats on your BFP.

noasaint stay positive. I have everything crossed for you and your bean.


----------



## sheri76

Thanks :flower:

Noasaint I know how you feel about worry, my clinic do betas every 7 days for 4 weeks & last night as I was going to bed I went to the loo & was spotting some darkish red blood no cramps though & it was all gone this morning. The nurse at my clinic wasn't worried she said all my levels from BT were good & just have the next BT on Monday as usual. So glad Im on holidays & got to spend the day on the couch.


----------



## urchin

tis scan day again for me tomorrow - wk28 scan (though a few days early) Hoping to get my c-section date too :thumbup:


----------



## noasaint

Thanks for the welcome ladies!! It's so great to see all these BFP and little tickers. I'm scared to put one up yet.

If anyone can spare some prayers I'd appreciate it. beta # is tomorrow morning but I won't know till after 2 PM. Last time I did a internet cheapie was Monday or Tuesday I think and the line was barely there. I did one this morning and it's definitely there, not dark like the control line but darker than a few days ago. That's a little hopefully. The FRER won't get any darker at this point so I'm not buying more. All I can do is wait.........DH is just as nervous as I am. I think he really got his hopes up. If I get bad news tomorrow or questionable news it's not going to be easy as my FIL is staying with us. He does not know we are TTC at all. I had to go around the house and hide all IF things and paperwork, tests, etc. I just know myself and I'll want to cry my eyes out but can't in front of him.


----------



## Buster1

I'll be praying that everything goes well for you tomorrow hun. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## mrsmax

NoaSaint - masses of luck. The fact IC getting darker is a good sign - hoping for you that is a good sign :hugs:


----------



## sheri76

You are in my thoughts & prayers noasaint :flower:


----------



## urchin

Got it all crossed for you noasaint :hugs:
definitely a good sign that the ic is getting darker - test line never goes as dark as the control anyway, so the fact that it's darker than it was at the beginning of the week is very good news indeed :)

AFM Ive had my scan and all was looking well - waiting on the midwives now


----------



## Buster1

Yay for good scan Urchin. Are they going to give you a c section date?


----------



## noasaint

You guys are amazing!!! The prayers and crossed fingers worked!!! My betas are finally where they need to be. Today's number was 583, doubling time of 43 hours. First ultrasound is schedule for 7/26. They didn't want to see me back before then but I convinced the nurse to give me one more beta on Monday. Time to order more Vivelle and Crinone. I can already tell this baby is taking after DH. He does absolutely nothing with speed and these slow betas are completely just like him.


----------



## Buster1

That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## sheri76

That's great noasaint :happydance: I have my next beta on Monday excited & terrified all at the same time :wacko:


----------



## Buster1

I'm sure your beta will be fine too Sheri. Stay positive.


----------



## urchin

Buster1 said:


> Yay for good scan Urchin. Are they going to give you a c section date?

Cheers buster - I won't get my c-section date til week 35 or 36 :(
I thought they were going to give it to me yesterday but apparently not

noasaint - betas are looking good hon - a lot of babies haven't read the medical text books and do things faster or slower than the doctors think they should... as long as they keep climbing all should be fine :thumbup:
Everything crossed for 26th for you xxx


good luck also for sheri! i think excited & terrified sums up my entire pregnancy experienec, so you're in good company :rofl:


----------



## wishingalways

Noasaint those betas are great, good on you getting another one on monday and hopefully the next couple of weeks will fly by and you will get to see your little bean. We dont get betas in uk and I peed on 2sticks a day for about 5 weeks maybe more just to make sure there was still a line and I panicked about it every time. Lol. Xxx

Urchin glad scan is all good your really not too far away now, cant wait till im at 28 weeks planning on starting maternity leave then and just relaxing. X x my friend had to fight for a c section with her second and they eventually agreed but said they wouldnt give her one till she was 39 weeks, in the end she had him at 35 and needed a c section, dont know why they make it so hard for people to ask, cshe already had one with her first and again that was an emergency section too. Nhs I suppose. X

Sheri, fingers crossed for good betas. Xxxx

Hows everyone else doing... mrs max I think I have an obvious bump but people at my work say because I wear dresses alot you cant tell so I must still just look fa. Lol. X. 

Only 3w4d till 20 week scan and I really cant wait to say im excited is an understatement and waiting every day to see if I feel anything yet...xxx


----------



## urchin

cheers wishingalways :D
So far they haven't tried to talk me out of a c-section - the midwife said that with my history they'd let me try for a vaginal birth if I wanted to, but I shouldn't get any hassle if I stick to the plan to have the section

Trouble is my consultant didn't write on my notes that I would need a c-section after my fibroid op, but she did tell us that verbally. So they are treating me as an elective ... but I don't care really, as long as they do what I want them to! :thumbup:

Oh - and you can't say things like that without putting up a bump picture - IT'S THE LAW! :rofl:

Mr Urch has scanned in the latest Eenie pic, so here she is at 27+5 :cloud9:


----------



## wishingalways

Urchin I tried to get dh to take a pic today but I just about cracked the camera screen, I looked terrible:blush::blush: but will try again tomorrow. Xx


----------



## urchin

It's tomorrow!


----------



## wishingalways

Im being lazy, not dressed yet, lol. Xxx. Its coming.


----------



## wishingalways

ok so here is the bump pic, not the best of pics though. My bump is def bigger at night time than it is in the morning. I somehow seem to roll on to my tummy every morning and although I try really hard not too I must do it in my sleep. Im always worried when I wake up and my bump seems to have disappeared. xx

Feel free to join in!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1050191 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









P1050192 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

I had my 2nd beta today & it was 6700 with a doubling time of 60 hours, but I also woke up this morning with more bleeding which seems to be stopping, I had some cramps but just the same as I've been having since ET. My FS said my progesterone had dropped & to up my pessaries from 3 a day to 4 & have another BT next Monday :wacko: I'm going to tell them I need one before then or I'll go insane!


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

I had my 2nd beta today & it was 6700 with a doubling time of 60 hours, but I also woke up this morning with more bleeding which seems to be stopping, I had some cramps but just the same as I've been having since ET. My FS said my progesterone had dropped & to up my pessaries from 3 a day to 4 & have another BT next Monday :wacko: I'm going to tell them I need one before then or I'll go insane!


----------



## noasaint

Posting from work so I'm sorry this is quick.

Anyone else's taste buds off? Nothing tastes good anymore, I'm having to choke down proteins.

4th beta is 2159 (minimum we needed was 1900) so now I finally feel like I can breathe. Now we just wait till the 26th.

Sheri, I am praying for you. Your beta sounds great. If it makes you feel better to get another I don't blame you at all.


----------



## urchin

They don't seem to do Betas over here, so I never really understand the numbers ... so keeping everything crossed in case!


----------



## Ratmagirl

hey ladies!

Welcome noasaint and sheri - congratulations both. We got lucky first IVF too - I was amazed!

Lovely bump Wishing. Not sure if I have one yet as I have a podgy tum, but I cannot do my jeans up anymore so I guess I must be expanding.

Lovely scan pic Urch - I love a bit of Eenie watching!

Hope youre okay MM - so sorry youve been so sick, its horrid isnt it but mine really hasnt been bad listening to yours.

Hope everyone else is doing well?

All fine here, had a scan in the end at 13+2 and the sonographer moaned that it was too big to do the nuchal test - I was annoyed as it wasnt my fault that was the date given to me grrrrrrr

Defo feeling a bit better now and more energy and getting my appetite back, although still cannot face certain things I was sick on in the early days. xxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya ladies i just thought i would pop in and resubscribe so i can keep up with all the April IVF crew :) Hope u are all doing well :) xxx


----------



## Buster1

Hi Lisa and welcome!!


----------



## urchin

Cheers Ratma - I'm now on scans every 3-4 weeks til the end, so lots more Eenie spotting to be done :D

Hi Lisa - happy 12 weeks!


----------



## Springy

Hi ladies! I am behind most of you but you have a place in my heart as embryos were created at the same time as most of yours!

So happy to be over here with all you ladies and I'm not 35 yet but by the time sweet pea comes I will be!!!


----------



## Buster1

Yay Springy glad you've come over. It's great over here with these lovely ladies. I can't wait til the rest of our friends come over.


----------



## urchin

We don't care if you're a little young, and your embies were implanted a little late - you are one of us Springy! :hugs:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Whooooooohooooo Springy

Im so soooooooo chuffed that you're over here - stay positive. We are hoping little mini spring sticks and grows xxx

I love that our embies are the same age, but will come into the world at slightly different times <3


----------



## noasaint

Congrats on passing 12 weeks Lisa!!!!

Springy, I am only a few days ahead of you :) when is your first u/s?


----------



## Springy

noasaint said:


> Congrats on passing 12 weeks Lisa!!!!
> 
> Springy, I am only a few days ahead of you :) when is your first u/s?

Mine is August 1st, yours?


----------



## mrsmax

Love, love seeing you on here Springy - dont worry about the age thing, I just posted on over 35 as I was too scared of the ordinary 1st trimester forum!!! I really love that your embies are the same age as ours :) 

My second midwife appointment is tomorrow - always a bit scared in case they dont hear a heartbeat - but my bump has grown this week so taking that as a positive sign!!

Happy 12 weeks Lisa. :)


----------



## urchin

I still get a bit scared MrsM - even though I feel Eenie wriggle round every day


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Urch - I guess it is the curse of LTTCing!!

Springy - just noticed your BETAS - fantastic!!!! My first was 359 and I thought that was good - yours i great :)


----------



## urchin

I think so - we are so used to things going wrong, it's hard to get out of the mindset :hugs:


----------



## noasaint

Springy said:


> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on passing 12 weeks Lisa!!!!
> 
> Springy, I am only a few days ahead of you :) when is your first u/s?
> 
> Mine is August 1st, yours?Click to expand...

On the 26th so next week Thursday. Soooooo excited!! I will probably buy one of those home dopplers in the next couple of weeks just so I can calm myself whenver I want.


----------



## Springy

MrsMax - mine was drawn later than most people's betas are drawn. Beta 1 was at 13dp5dt and second one was at 15dp5dt ... most peoples are at 9dp5dt for a first one. 

Still feel pretty confident its only one baby!

Also knock on wood but I still feel pretty good! Just some tiredness but not debilitating like I have to lie down and sleep and no nausea, vomitting or anything like that. Let's pray that continues I sure don't want M/S :nope:


----------



## Buster1

I thought I was lucky too, until I hit 9 weeks that's when all my symptoms hit me and they're still here. I hope it all stays away for you Springy.


----------



## urchin

MS is narsty - with a Capital NARST!

hope you continue to avoid it Springy x


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies, hope you are all well :flower:

I had my 3rd beta today & it's gone from 990 to 6700 to 37,380
I'm very relieved, thanks for all the good luck


----------



## Springy

Buster1 said:


> I thought I was lucky too, until I hit 9 weeks that's when all my symptoms hit me and they're still here. I hope it all stays away for you Springy.

Buster just to calm my nerves you felt totally fine till 9 weeks?? I am starting to worry that I feel absolutely nothing .... Just want to fast forward to next week for the first scan when they can potentially detect a HB. I think once I get passed that point I will feel much more relaxed.


----------



## urchin

sheri - those numbers are fab! :dance:

springy - it's not unusual to have no symptoms early one ... will keep everything crossed for you for scan day though xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Springy - soooo natural to be worried, buut lots and lots of people feel fine for the first few weeks. I felt a bit sick early on but I think that was the progesterone, but ms really kicks in around week 7 to week 9 normally, so dont panic if you dont feel anything. I hope time goes really quick for you. It's is weird, you think you will be so happy when you get the BFP and you are, but then you realise there is so much other stuff to worry about!!!!! I think that is the curse of LTTC.


----------



## Springy

Thanks Ladies! It sure does go from one worry to the next .... wish I could just totally relax and enjoy it like my DH is!!! He doesn't think we have anything to worry about and he just keeps saying "look at your sister she didn't know she was pregnant"


----------



## noasaint

Springy I'm worrying right along with you. I had 2 days of boobs hurting but that's it. No symtpoms or a week now other than peeing constantly. We will be fine but I'm soooooo nervous about my ultrasound Thursday


----------



## Springy

noasaint said:


> Springy I'm worrying right along with you. I had 2 days of boobs hurting but that's it. No symtpoms or a week now other than peeing constantly. We will be fine but I'm soooooo nervous about my ultrasound Thursday

Can't wait for your scan this week! Mine isn't till next week when I am 6wk + 6 days. I am confident that both of us are doing JUST fine :thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

Sheri Great beta numbers I hope that puts your mind somewhat at ease.

Springy try not to worry. I felt wonderful up until week 9. I thought I was going to be one of those lucky women who went through their pregnancy with no symptoms at all. No such luck for me still dealing with symptoms. I'm sure everything is fine but I know you'll feel so much better after you get that scan.


----------



## urchin

it's very hard to just relax and enjoy it - but the truth is, no amount of worrying will change the outcome, so we may as well enjoy every bit of it while we're doing it :hugs:


----------



## noasaint

So, apparently there is a symtpom I have that my BFF pointed out. I would've never put it together with pregnancy. Pregnancy rhinits!!! My nose has been stuffed for over a week and I thought it was my allergies going nuts, although they never act up this bad. I can't sleep unless I'm propped up on pillows, it gets bad at night. Lovely huh? Lol

Thursday is taking way too long to get here!!


----------



## Springy

I have had that one too - coming and going! Was way worse last week but normally by bed time I am pretty stuffed up and have to use a nose spray in order to fall asleep!!


----------



## urchin

thankfully that's one symptom I've missed out on 

the worst one for me is at the minute is the reflux. I keep waking up in the night having inhaled acid, literally choking on my own vomit :sick:
it is the worst panicky feeling ever


----------



## noasaint

Oh gosh Urchin, that sounds awful :( I had that occassionally before pregnancy so I imagine that will come here soon too. Night before last I had cramps that kept me up most of the night.

I am happy to report baby saint has a healthy heartbeat of 108 and is measuring 6w0days which RE said was fine. I go back next week and if all is well get released to a regular OB. Doesn't that sound too soon??? I thought REs monitor till 10 weeks. DH was pretty excited to see the heartbeat this morning, I cried a little. Now I guess I am going to hunt online for ratings on OBs!


----------



## Springy

Nosaint - I think if everything looks good at my ultrasound on Wednesday at 6 weeks and 6 days I get released to an OBGYN too! It is scary and I wish they let me come back 2 weeks later so that the gap between now and the 12 week scan by an OBGYN wasn't so daunting!


----------



## sheri76

So happy for you noasaint :happydance: Did you get a pic? can't wait for my scan, my clinic seems to do things later than everyone else's. I stay with them until 8 weeks, I'm looking for a OB now as the one I had for my dd's has gone into anesthetics now.

Urchin that sounds terrifying!


----------



## noasaint

I did get pics Sheri but they are tiny and the glare is too bad to take a pic and post. Hopefully next week's pics are better. I forgot to ask about the fetal pole but she did show us the yolk sac.

The wait between scans is awful Springy!! I would love to have a 10 week and 12 week but I have a feeling that will be a heck no.


----------



## Springy

Ya I'm pretty sure my answer when I ask for an additional scan!!!

I have an obgyn already as he is the initial one who was treating us for infertility. When it came to ivf he doesn't do that so he referred me to another RE at that clinic. Then we decided that we wanted to switch clinics so off to another RE but I have an appointment for my yearly pap on September 10th at my obgyn so I wonder if he will convert that to just my 12 week follow up. Once I have a heart best next week I will call their office.

Last night I had a dream I couldn't find an obgyn to look after me and my sweet pea!


----------



## sheri76

I'm really sad my dr doesn't deliver babies anymore but I made an appt to see him next week so I can find a OB with a similar personality & bed side manner to him, hopefully he knows of one!! What day next week are you having your next scan noasaint?


----------



## urchin

aye, the reflux truly is as nasty as it sounds - I've given up sleeping flat now ... it seems to help if I sleep sitting up (well, kinda reclining, not bolt upright!)

My clinic released me at 8 weeks too - and yes, those 4 weeks til my 12 week scan went on forever :(


----------



## noasaint

Next scan is Wednesday Sheri. I can't wait till yours! 

I've been having crazy dreams, anyone else? Two nights in a row they were sex dreams too *blush*


----------



## urchin

I have been having crazy-filthy dreams saintling! More than once I have woken up '_almost there_' :blush


----------



## Springy

I am not a dreamer, or at least I never remember them but the past 3 nights I have woken up from my dreams and they are clear as day .... sadly not sex dreams like you ladies but they are very vivid!


----------



## mrsmax

Noasaint - that is great news. I just had one scan at 7 weeks and then released. I didnt mind the wait to 12 weeks - it scared me too much. same with my 20 weeks scan - I can asume everything is ok, but the scan will scare me!!!

Early on I was very sick (as you all know) and sex was the last thing from my mind (poor DH) but I had BD dreams a lot - was terrifying as I was told no sex untl 12 eek scan cause of my bleeding, but then had o's in my sleep!!!! :blush:


----------



## wishingalways

Im totally with you on the sexy dreams, Ive been having them alot too and yes I wake up and think hang on a minute I want to go back to sleep. LOL. xx


----------



## Buster1

I have crazy dreams every night, but no sex dreams. I want to have sex dreams like everyone else. I feel like I'm missing out. LOL


----------



## noasaint

The sex dreams freak me out, I was "almost there" for one of them too. Since the RE said no sex I was scared I was hurting the baby. Last night's dream though wasn't a sex dream but it did freak me out. 

Even though I'm still so early, every time I sneeze I pee my pants a little :( It seems I pee constantly so it seems my bladder is never empty. Poor DH last night. He said he gets me for an hour each night and that's it. I felt bad. But I'm just soooooo tired. last night after dinner we picked up dessert on the way home but by the time we got home my cramps and stomach were bothering me. I went straight to bed and fell asleep by 10. DH is being patient but I know he's frustrated. I didn't even eat my frozen yogurt. I'm hoping if I get a nap in today I'll have more energy to spend time with him tonight.


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

I've not had the best time these last few days...
Woke up late Sunday with some more bleeding but not as bad as last time & no pain, nurse just Said take it easy & have bloods & scan on Monday. I went to have a shower Sunday night & almost passed out, it was scary lost sight & hearing, it passed very quick, woke up Monday morning at 5:30am very dizzy & went straight to ER. I was very dehydrated they put on a drip made me feel better almost instantly! They gave me a scan & baby was looking good, hb 155 & measuring spot on at 7w5d was told I have a clot that is causing the bleeding & it's quite common waiting for a call from FS tomorrow. 

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Springy

Sheri - sorry to hear about that the passing out and the spotting. I have heard that lightheaded and dizziness is very common early in pregnancy.

I too had bleeding / spotting this weekend and was totally freaked out by it! I talked to my clinic on Friday when it happened and they said to rest, double up my progesterone for 48 hours. Called me Saturday to follow up and I had no new bleeding so they were happy about that especially since there was also no cramping along with the bleeding. Told me to call back if it happened again but knock on wood - so far so good!!!


----------



## noasaint

Oh goodness!! Glad you and baby are OK Sheri!

You doing better Springy?

Nothing new here, waiting for my scan on Wed to calm me down.


----------



## urchin

sounds like wednesday is a big day all round :hugs:


----------



## Springy

noasaint said:


> Oh goodness!! Glad you and baby are OK Sheri!
> 
> You doing better Springy?
> 
> Nothing new here, waiting for my scan on Wed to calm me down.

Yep haven't had any more since the initial scare on Friday afternoon :thumbup: And I'm less than 48 hours away from my scan :happydance:


----------



## Buster1

Baby and Sheri glad to hear that you and your beans are ok, and sorry that you both had to go through those scary moments.

Sounds like we habe some scans coming up this week. Can't wait to hear all about them.


----------



## Ratmagirl

Good luck with your scan today Springy xxxx


----------



## smuks

Hi ladies,

Is there room for another one? 

I just got my first and second beta done last week and the numbers are looking good (494 and 932). I am 5 weeks along as of yesterday and my first U/S is on Aug 14th and this wait is just driving me nuts! I think it is worse than the 2ww..

A little about me...both DH and I are 34, been TTC for the past 3 years or so. I conceived naturally last December but it ended in a blighted ovum and I had to get a D&C done. This BFP means a lot to the DH and I and I am just praying and hoping that all goes well. We have had to deal with a lot of family issues including my mom's death last October as she succumbed to advanced metastatic breast cancer, so this little piece of news came as breath of fresh air!

I have been doing quite ok except for the odd twinges and pain, feeling tired and generally being a glutton in the name of pregnancy! I am so glad to have found this forum, I was nodding along vigorously as I read through all your experiences.


----------



## wishingalways

Welcome smuks, well this is a great group of ladies and im sure you will fit right in. Xxx. Sorry about the loss of your mum that must have been really hard for you, im a nurse so know how hard a journey that must have been. Xx heres to a happy and healthy 9 months. Xxx


----------



## noasaint

Congrats and welcome Smuks!! So sorry for the loss of your mom.

Good luck Springy, can't wait to hear how it goes.

We saw our little one again today. I would post pic but they are super blurry and fuzzy, you can't even make out the blob. The office was running an entire hour late :( The wait was excruciating and we both ended up missing two hours of work in the middle of the day. Oh well. Strong heartbeat of 120 and I'm now measuring 7w2d so only a few days off. Got released from the RE today, it's kinda sad actually. I will miss the office staff. Once we hit 12w I think I'm going to send them a fruit basket or something to say thank you for all they did. We are just so thankful to be pregnant at our ages with our first try at IVF.

I've been looking up places for 3D/4D ultrasounds in my area since my insurance won't pay for them. There's a place within walking distance and they seem to have the best package rate. I can't wait to get to 15 weeks or so and then I can see if we can have one done.


----------



## Springy

Scan went really well! Measuring on track and baby has a heart beat of 141!!!! We are over joyed and in love with our blob :) I have another scan in 2 weeks and they said I would get a photo then. After that appointment I will be released, sniff sniff!

I was so happy to see the heart beating on the screen I could see it flickering away. So awesome!!!


----------



## Buster1

Welcome Smuks and congrats on your BFP. Glad you're part of the group.

Can't wait to hear about your scan Springy.


----------



## urchin

Yaaay for the Springy-Blob!
So glad everything's looking good chikkie :dance:

Welcome smuks - always room for another in here, we'll all budge up :thumbup:
So sorry to hear about the loss of your mum, it's a terribly hard thing to lose a parent (I know I still miss my dad like crazy)
xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Yey springy thats amazing, I never got to hear my jellybean until I bought a doppler which I use at home... its an amazing sound isnt it to think another human being is growing inside of us. Xxx


----------



## smuks

Thanks a bunch for the warm welcome, y'all!

Springy : Glad to know that the scan went off well! Must be a terrific feeling 

I seriously cannot wait for mine. Sometimes I just wake up in the morning feeling not-pregnant, like my symptoms have suddenly disappeared. Not like I have too many symptoms to begin with, but its just wreaking havoc on my mind :wacko:


----------



## mrsmax

NoaSaint and Springy - :wohoo: for go scans. It is such a wonderful feeling and definitely about th time I fell in love with PutPut. 

Smuck - welcome! So pleased you got your BFP - so sorry you lost your mum. That must have been so hard to take with everything else, but your lil bean will bring you some comfort :hug:

AFM, I thought MS had gone, but sadly still :sick: most days and frequentoly lose a meal, but it is manageable - just disappointed as everyone said by 16 weeks I would be feeling fine. Now I am nearly 18 weeks!! (Wow, nearly 18 weeks - that is awesome!!)

Have been glued to the Olympics in the evening and my town is hosting the sailing so lots of excitement going on.


----------



## sheri76

Springy & noasaint glad your scans went well :thumbup:

Smuks welcome! Sorry you lost your mum, grief is a terrible thing to deal with, I hope your lil one heals some of your pain :flower:

Mrsmax I hope your ms passes soon, I had it until 18 weeks with my dd2, it's only nausea this time so far though... Im glued to the olympics too, haven't seen any coverage of the sailing here in Australia though.

Final BT with FS on Monday for me then Ill have my first appt with a GP OB on August 20th :)


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, Sorry your still having sickness Mrsmax that must suck big time. Im glad I dont have it but on the other hand maybe that would stop me eating sooo much food. LOL. x

Well on Thursday night I actually felt proper proper kicks for the first time... I had been feeling the odd flutters every now and again since 17 weeks but you could of mistaken it for gas!! I was lying in bed and I closed my eyes and it actually made me jump and jellybean had a little dance around. Then yesterday at work I felt jelly bean have another dance whilst I was sitting in my chair which was great, I usually have to be really concentrating to feel it and then this morning I had my hand on my tummy and jelly bean gave an all might kick and I even felt it with my hand.... Its an amazing feeling and I just wanted to share my moment with you all.

I have my 20 week scan on Wed and to say Im excited is an under under under statement, I cannot wait to finally be able to call jellybean Him or Her..... 4 days and counting. xxxx


----------



## urchin

That's fab Wishing!
I love feeling the kicks - though with an anterior placenta I don't feel them all. Sometimes I can see my belly moving about, but can't feel a thing


----------



## noasaint

Sheri,
How did your last BT go? Did you also have a scan?

Stayed home from work today, my nose is sooooo stuffed and I didn't sleep. The exhaustion is boring me too. Oh well, it will be worth it. Looking forward to my OB appnt on Thursday and then I'll order a doppler to tide me over till my 12 week scan.


----------



## sheri76

Noasaint my BT was good hcg was 175,639 no scan, but now I can slowly start weening myself off all the hormones :happydance: I'm home from work today with a tummy bug, I haven't had diarrhea like this before:nope: not a happy girl at the moment, I work in a school so I'm guessing that's where I got it from...

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## Buster1

Feel better soon Sheri. It's no fun being sick while pregnant.


----------



## hockey24

Just wanted to join the BFP over 35 club!! 

I just had my first u/s yesterday to confirm we had a sac in the right place and was fortunate enough to also see the heart beat. After what seems like POAS'ing a hundred times and some initial low beta results - I finally feel like I can say I'm Pregnant! 

And I just turned 40 a few days ago so what a fabulous birthday present!!!


----------



## Springy

Welcome Hockey! I remember you from previous Assisted Conception Threads :) Glad to see we've both migrated over to the pregnancy side of things!!!

Wasn't seeing that flicker of a heart beat the best thing ever??? I have a scan next week where I hope they will let me hear the heart beat!!!


----------



## hockey24

Hey Springy! I remember you as well and so glad to see some familiar names! I feel like I've watched so many posters venture from the TTC to the Pregnancy side so its wonderful to join them! Now we just need to keep cheering on those still trying until they are here too!!

And yes - seeing the heart beat was amazing! I wasn't expecting to see that yet and it just made it all so real. 

Good luck next week! I hope you can hear it - makes all of the struggles long forgotten!


----------



## Springy

I saw the babies heart beat just hoping to hear it next week!

What was yours? Ours was 141 bpm.


----------



## hockey24

You know they didn't tell me. I was so blown away that we were able to see it - I forgot to ask so many things! 

I'm waiting to hear from my regular FS what the next step is so maybe they can tell me or I find out at the next visit.


----------



## urchin

Welcome hockey - always room round here for another one!

Congratulations on your pregnancy chikkie!
I'm a 40+ too and had got to the point where I was thinking that this really wasn't going to happen for us ... and it is so fab to be here at 31 weeks stroking my bump and getting ready to meet my baby :cloud9:


----------



## wishingalways

welcome Hockey, so glad you have got your BFP and hearing the heartbeat must have been amazing. xx

Well I had my Anomoly scan today and everything was perfect and I am over the moon to be able to say we are having a girl, which is just perfect and will complete our family. Its like a dream come true. xx

Her she is not great pics because she kept covering her face with her arms but the picture of the foot and fingers is amazing. xx
 



Attached Files:







P1050264 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









P1050265 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









P1050263 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hockey24

Amazing pictures!!! And congrats on the little girl! Now the fun decorating begins!!


----------



## wishingalways

Your so right hockey, I have actually bought no clothes as yet or decorated anything because we knew we wanted to find out what we were having. I have dreamt of having a baby girl for so many years and have looked for many hours at the gorgeous girls clothes and now Im actually going to be able to buy some of them. It still hasnt sunk in yet. 

The problem we have is that the nursery has a blue carpet because it used to be my sons room and im struggling with what colour i can paint the walls and decorate without it looking tacky if you know what i mean. xx


----------



## noasaint

Congrats wishing!!! So glad you are getting the daughter you've always wanted


----------



## Buster1

Hockey Congrats on your BFP and welcome to the club.

Wishing great pics of your little girl. Let the Pink shopping begin!!!


----------



## urchin

congratulations on your girlie :D

what shade of blue is the carpet? It should be possible to tone other colours with it - you just have to get the right ones!


----------



## mrsmax

Wishing - your scan pics bought tears to my eyes - I am soooo excited for you. I cant believe we are so lucky to be here. So pleased it is a girl!!

Welcome Hockey - I have seen you in other threads too!! So great to see people migrate over here :cloud9:


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations wishing. Have fun buying all the girly things :) xx


----------



## Springy

Wishing have fun buying lots of pink stuff! If the carpet is pale blue you can always do a blue and pink theme and just emphasize more pink in the linens etc.


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!! Hope all you mammas are doing well :flower:

We had our first OB visit today and it was amazing. I love the OB, she's awesome. The exam was no fun, especially since I'm so constipated. Their u/s room is huge and has a big screen tv so we got to see everything in detail and much clearer than the RE. We also heard the heartbeat for the first time and it was such a wonderful feeling!! 170bpm and going strong. I treated myself to a haircut and manicure afterwards which never happens so I'm feeling decent.

Hope this pic works! I am 8w6d.

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/23/000/130/cKoAJiEx0geDtxs1GUlOUbPe0exBX8gy_lg.jpg


----------



## hockey24

Congrats!!! So excited you could hear the heartbeat! What an amazing experience!


----------



## urchin

great pic noasaint - it's fab when you get to see them and hear that beautiful heartbeat sound isn't it? :cloud9:


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies hope you are all well :flower:

Great pics wishing & congrats on having a girl, hope you enjoy all the girly shopping.

Noasaint great pic! Must have been great to hear the hb, must admit I need a hair cut but I've just been too tired :blush:

Right now I would do almost anything for a satay chicken kebab from our local shop :dohh:


----------



## Buster1

Love that scan pic noasaint.


----------



## noasaint

Hey ladies! Hope you are all doing well. Just checking in. How are the symptoms for everyone?

Work has been CRAZY busy and I feel stressed. This worries me because I don't want to hurt the baby. I'm doing my best to breathe, listen to calming music, etc but I loathe my job so much. 6.5 more months and I'm gone. Not going back after maternity leave. I've also got a very good friend at work that keeps saying things like "If you're tired and aching now, it will be 10 times worse for the next three years." "Are you sure you want kids? They are brats." She has two kids, a 22 year old and a 13 year and the younger is a huge brat. It just makes for the work day to not be so supportive and she is the only person at my job that knows I'm pregnant.

Since I'm such a worry wart and can't wait till the 29th for my NT scan, I booked a private scan for next Tuesday after work. I really wanted to do it this Friday but the woman is booked. Praying my little bean is doing well!


----------



## Springy

I would totally book a private scan if I could!


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies hope you and all your beans are doing well. Just wanted to give you guys an update and let you know that we had our gender scan today and we are expecting 2 boys. We are both excited and now I can get the baby or I should say babies shopping started.


----------



## urchin

Congrats on the boys Buster! I predict some serious shopping in the near future :D
(I know - psychic or what!)

noasaint - I'm with you on the work front ... I have only 4 days left now and have been counting down for months. I have no idea how I am going to get through my To Do list before next Thursday, but hey whatever isn't done then, will be being passed over to someone else :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

Buster that's awesome!!!


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hey ladies

Just checking it - hope everyones good?

Lovely scan pictures Wishing - awwww a girl squeeeeeeeee

Cant believe your 9 weeks pg now Springy -where does the time go?? 

AFM - manically busy at work trying to train up my colleague for when I leave and busy getting things organised whilst Im feeling normal and able to do things!

Anomaly scan is in 2 weeks but we wont be finding out the sex though - we want a surprise! Am stocking up on nappies and wipes each time I do a shop so we should have plenty by the time beanster arrives. Hope I am not jinxing things by buying stuff but I cant stop myself :lol

I must try to keep up better in here - sorry! xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi ladies. 

Buster - Congrats!!! 2 boys - that would be my dream :cloud9: How is the work situation - you nicely grounded now?

Noasaint - totally with you on the work front. I waste at least 10 minuutes a day working out when I can go on mat leave, how long for etc!! If I get it right, I only have 3 months and one week left!!! 

I am still getting :sick: regularly which is really beginning to suck, but come to terms with the fact that it is probably going to stay until baby arrives!! We have our anomoly scan on Monday and I am sooooo worried, I just cant believe that we could be so lucky for eveything to be ok. Not finding out the sex, but can at least strat buying baby stuff if all ok. 

I cant believe how far along some of you are now - time does seem to be flying!!! Springy - when is you scan?


----------



## Springy

My second scan was today! Baby is measuring exactly 9 weeks and has a good strong heartbeat of 176 :) We are in love with our little sweet pea.


----------



## mrsmax

Springy - that is fantastic news :)


----------



## wishingalways

aw congrats Buster... 2 boys, how amazing, they will grow up being best buds. xxx 

Hi springy, Ratmagirl and Mrs Max, I cant believe how far along everyone is time is starting to fly by now... thank goodness. xx

I am planning on finishing work at 28 weeks I am shattered and working full time is taking its tole... by 28 weeks I think I will be ready to put my feet up and start chilling... only 7 weeks to go and counting.

Well after finding out about our girly, I went to my mums for the weekend and she went mad, I now have a drawer full of pink outfits and bibs and extremelly cute things, it was great fun. 

Just starting to feel her move now as well, I have an anterior placenta right at the front so it cushions alot of the movment at the front and I can only really feel it down low... but I am starting to feel her kick me in the bladder most evenings.... she seems to sleep all day and wake up at night... joy.. looks like Im in for a bumpy ride. LOL. xxxxx

Glad to catch up and see how everyone is getting on great. xx


----------



## hockey24

Springy said:


> My second scan was today! Baby is measuring exactly 9 weeks and has a good strong heartbeat of 176 :) We are in love with our little sweet pea.

Wonderful news!!! So how long do you have to wait for the next one? 

I think the time between scans is far too long!!


----------



## Buster1

Springy great news with your scan. Glad everything is all well.

Mrsmax so sorry you're still dealing with the ms that's really tough. Mine seems to come in waves. It's not everyday but it shows up every once in a while.

As for work that is such a long story. Dealing with the short term disability company has been a nightmare. Needless to say I'm still waiting for official approval but I haven't been flying since July 10th. I won't even go into the whole story because it's just a bunch of craziness. But hopefully I will have things resolved within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Springy

Next one is at 12 weeks and it is the NT scan which is optional. We at doing to so we can have another scan. Then it's 18 weeks .... Way to long!


----------



## urchin

Wishing - Mrs Urch-in-Law is exactly the same - she has gone into pink overdrive!
Honestly, wee Eenie isn't going to want for anything

Buster - I hope the craziness is sorted soon... uncertainty and stress is not what you need hanging over you right now :hugs:


I'm sat here, looking at the rain and wondering what on earth to do with myself today.

I've already put the final coat of paint on the bay window ceiling, and when that dries I can caulk round the gappy bits then put the curtain rail up ... and it's only 8am!

I'm waiting for the sparks to come back to chase in an earth wire and fix the drip on the outside tap (though it's raining so much I don't know how he'll check it!)

and then I have to think of something to do!
The kitchen is all ripped out, and the kitchen belongings are distributed on every available surface in every other room in the house.
Tomorrow Mr Urch and I finish the prep in the kitchen for the plasterer but I really can't face starting on my own today

I had planned to meet a friend for lunch but she's cancelled, and I desperately need to get out of the house today!


----------



## Lisa84

I think that the wait between scans is too long too. We had the NT scan too springy just so we could have another scan because we has our dating scan at 9 n half weeks and would have had to wait until 20 wks before the next one. There was no way i could have waited that long so had the NT one at 13 n half weeks instead :)

Sounds like you have ahectic house at the min Urch. Hope you manage to get it all done before the baby gets here :) xxx


----------



## urchin

me too Lisa :thumbup:


----------



## noasaint

Don't want to lose the thread.....how is everyone doing?

Thanks for your talk of private scans, I had one on Monday and I'm definitely feeling better seeing the little one.

Doing the happy dance because today is my last day of Vivelle Dots and Crinone :)


----------



## Buster1

Yay!! That's great news noasaint. It's amazing how one little scan pic can put our minds at ease.


----------



## urchin

I love getting my scans - it is so reassuring to see Eenie wiggling around in there :cloud9:
I have another one this afternoon :dance:

and today is my first day of mat leave - and I'm loving it!


----------



## mrsmax

Urchin - yay for mat leave!!!!!!!! That is a great milestone. Hope scan is fine - is it you that have fibroids too and your getting them checked? 

AFM - all good, although still :sick: but we had 20 week scan on Monday and minimax looked fine. I think I am feeling some kicking - although it is so hard to tell!

It is a long weekend in the UK and I cant wait. I am finding work such a grind now!

Hope everyone and their bumps are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## urchin

News from today:
Eenie is measuring at 5.5lbs and was wriggling like a good 'un - but they found excess amniotic fluid so I have to have further tests

Now, it could just be that she was lying oddly and making a big pool in one place (she was kinda diagonal transverse) but it could also be GD, a virus, or rarely a sign of an abnormality

So, it's GT for me next friday and another scan the friday after

Mrs m - I have a fibroid that they're keeping an eye on ... it doesn't seem to be growing at all though, which is good :thumbup:


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Mrs max, so glad your scan went well. I had mine 2 weeks ago and Im having withdrawal, seriously thinking about a private 3d scan now, just so I can see her again in 8 weeks time. I had a fibroid at my 12 week scan but it had gone by my 20 week scan.

Urchin, yey for mat leave I have 6 weeks left of work and then a weeks holiday and then mat leave, I cannot wait. xx


----------



## babyhopes13

I just wanted to update, it seems i'm having a girl and a boy. I am finally past ms now, and i started to feel some movement there.
Hope that everybody else is fine!


----------



## Lisa84

O wow babyhopes thats fab news :) 

Glad the MS has passed xx


----------



## noasaint

Congrats babyhope!! Wonderful you're having one of each :)


----------



## Buster1

Wow Babyhopes one of each you must be so excited. Congrats.

Urchin I can't believe how far along you are now. You'll be meeting that little girl before you know it. 

Sounds like everyone and their babies are doing really well and that's so great to hear. Take care everyone and enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## urchin

Cheers Buster - it's nuts isn't it ... can't believe how close it is now :D


----------



## hockey24

Congrats baby hopes!!


----------



## Springy

Congrat's Babyhopes!!! 

I have my NT scan on Wednesday, I am counting down the days to it. Just want to know that nothing has gone wrong between 9 weeks and 12 weeks. After this scan I will breathe a sigh of relief and feel a bit more "safe".


----------



## Buster1

Hang in there Springy. I'm sure everything will be just fine.


----------



## noasaint

I know what you mean Springy, the wait is awful!! I'm sure it will be fine. It's funny how it's an actual test yet all we care about is that little heartbeat. I had already told DH no matter the outcome I would not have an amnio no matter what. 
Good luck at your appointment!!

My next u/s isn't till 20 weeks. How am I going to wait two months?!?!?!?! I might cave and pay for another private scan which will piss of DH but oh well.


----------



## urchin

12 weeks was definitely a turning point for me Springy - not that I went as far as _relaxing_ you understand, but I did allow myself to breath out slightly

it's a long 8 weeks from 12 to 20 noasaint, don't blame you for sneaking an extra scan in :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

Happy 12 weeks noasaint. Yes, was a long stretch from 12 to 20 and by the time my 20 week scan came I was convinced that the baby would have disapeared. However, on a good note you do start getting a bump about 16-17 weeks and that is reassuring and exciting and you usualy get a midwife appointment (in the Uk at least) when you get to the heartbeat so you get some good stuff to keep you going.


----------



## Springy

Happy 12 weeks nosaint!


----------



## noasaint

Thank you ladies!!!!! And Happy labor day everyone!!!

We told our parents last night, well actually showed them. Thought I'd share the pic we gave them in a frame that said "grandchildren are the best." MIL was completely shocked and barely had words. My mom was quiet. FIL was drunk (typical) so he wasn't much involved. MIL was sure to tell me we HAVE to pick a name with at an initial of a deceased family member to follow Jewish tradition. I was quick to tell her it won't be happening. LOL. They all want to know the gender the second we find out. But overall they are happy and excited and it went MUCH better than I had imagined. We announced on FB this morning. Lots of people very shocked.

Many, many thanks to board member sarahincanada for helping us with this pic.


https://imageserve.babycenter.com/17/000/133/PZ8YfWcxnYBZZblvwRlcIX59isHv2E0e_lg.jpg


----------



## Springy

Love the photo!!!


----------



## urchin

loving the picture noasaint - what a cute way of telling them :)


----------



## Buster1

What a cute picture noasaint. I'm glad everything went well and happy 12 weeks.


----------



## mrsmax

LOVE the photo!!! That is so cute - I wish we could have done something cool like that. I love it!!


----------



## noasaint

Ladies, how are you all doing? Anyone close to their due date yet? It seems sooooo far off for me!!! Although I keep counting down saying " Just five and a half more months till I can leave more horrible job!"

Question. I've already called the dr office but no one has called me back which is starting to become habit with them and it's irritating me. Anyway, I digress.....................Sat night all throughout the night I had cramps in waves. They felt like AF cramps but were not in my lower pelvic area, they were higher up more like waist line. My tummy gurgled a few times too and I wasn't hungry since I had eaten a good dinner. They cramps kept me up literally all night. The next day I could feel that I had had cramps but they weren't coming anymore. No spotting, no nothing. Monday I got about 6 or 7 slightly sharp shooting pains on my left side, ovary area. No spotting, no nothing. Today I have no pain, no cramps, no spotting or anything.

Not sure why I didn't freak out about this, i guess I'm trying not to be a hypochondriac nuisance to everyone. But now I'm getting paranoid. A couple of my pregnancy symptoms have eased up the last 2 days, I'm not sneezing much nor peeing as much as usual. From reading a book and a little online it seems maybe my uterus was stretching. Does this sound familiar to anyone at all???? I'm a little over 13 weeks.


----------



## Buster1

You are probably right it's just your uterus expanding and making room for baby. We get so many aches and pains during pregnancy we just don't get a break.


----------



## urchin

Noasaint - I haven't really had bad cramps with this pregnancy, but I know some women get them all the way through ... have a chat with your midwife, I'm sure she will be able to give you some reassurance :thumbup:

and in answer to your question - ME!
I'm 20 days from my c-section date now, and it's feeling very close indeed ... can't wait to meet wee Eenie :cloud9:


----------



## mrsmax

NoaSaint - I have had so many aches and pains this pregnancy and some really weird stuff like an aching bellybutton! I think it is normal BUT I would def want to get checked out if I had constant cramps - all the books suggest nothing to worry about but best to check. Let us know how you go. xx

Urchin - wow!!! 20 days - that is amazing!!! Are you excited/scared etc.?

I had my meeting with HR yesterday about maternity leave - last day in th office 7th Dec a month before mini-max is due. I wanted to go a bit earlier but my stingy work dont give us back our bank holidays and there are 4 around Christmas so have to hang on a bit longer so I dont lose them!! I have annual leave from 7th Dec to 28th Dec. People in the Uk - what do your work do about bank holidays - is mine just really mean?


----------



## urchin

I'm all of those things MrsM!
Me and Mr Urch keep looking at each other and mouthing OMG! 

As to bank hols - my work adds them onto our A/L allowance ... so I get them all if I book them, or can have them at other times instead - and I accrue them even if I am off work :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

Nosaint I have had random cramping off and on - some dull and some sharp and in all sorts of different places in my abdomen. I'm not stressing about it as there is so much stuff "moving" around down there!!!

Urchin that is SO close!!!! I can't wait :) 

Nosaint you're right around me and it does feel like it will take forever to get there ....


----------



## wishingalways

I had really bad cramping for a few hours when I was just over 12 weeks. I couldn't stand or walk, had to lie on the bed and then they went away. I rang the midwife and they said it was the start of my ligaments stretching although I didnt have any of that with my first. Then at 16 weeks I had it again very painful had to breath through it and lie down for a few hours but again went away and I had it at 20 weeks too. Looks like it is just going to happen regularly. It scary and painful but completely normal so try not to worry but get it checked out just to be sure.

I get my Annual Leave added to my holidays too. I finish work in 3 weeks, have a weeks holiday and then maternity leave. Cant wait to relax and get the house sorted. xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Hi wishing - good to hear from you. I cant believe you start mat leave in 3 weeks!!!! That seems quite early - but dont blame you if you can afford it! I get my annual leave added on (by law they have to) I just dont get bank holidays added on :(

How have you been though - you ok? The ligament pains sound scary!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Mrs Max, how you doing. I cant wait to start maternity leave. I keep feeling guilty because I will only be 28 weeks but I get 19 weeks full pay before it goes onto statutory maternity pay and I am actually going to be starting a new job in the new year. My mum and step dad are buying a care home and I will be the manager. The way it has worked out though they will be taking over probably on the 1st January and I will have probably just had baba but I will get a few weeks break and will then have to start going in or doing some work from home even if its just a couple of half days a week so I might as well go on maternity leave from work as soon as possible and rest because Im not going to be getting much of it once baba is here. I am quite worried about it, and its not the best of timing to be taking over this business and me starting a completely new job but in the long run it will be much better for the family and far more flexible being my own boss so It will be worth it, but going to be extremely hard.

When do you plan on going on maternity leave. I went up to 37 weeks with my DS but I was pretty tired by then and big and uncomfortable, dont quite know how I managed it looking back. xxxx

Are you feeling lots of movement now. x


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
I need to get a pregnancy pillow to sleep and I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies had any suggestions on brands. Everyone tells me that the pregnancy pillows are great but there are so many out there and they are not cheap I was hoping to get some input from people who were already using them before I went out to make the purchase. Thanks in advance for your help guys.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Buster, my going to bed routine is so funny, I have 5 pillows to get into place before I can sleep. LOL.

In the end after trying a couple of things I use a pillow imbetween my legs, a thin one under bump and then a pillow and a v shaped pillow at the head which I cuddle. I am so used to sleeping on my tummy it has been a hard transition to sleep on my side. I sometimes wish I had one of the fancy body pillows but like you I cant make up my mind and havent bought one yet as they are quite expensive. Let us know what you decide. xx


----------



## mrsmax

Wishing- that all makes complete sense - enjoy the rest while you can!! Bieng your own boss will be great with a little family - although possibly a bit stressful! Have you checked that you dont have to pay your employer back your maternity pay if you dont return to work with them - most companies insist on it so worth checking.

I have a mothercare pillow - just a big long one - it is good but I'm sure a few regular pillows would do the trick too. I get a stiff back every morning - I just dont like lying on my side all night whatever I do with the pillows!

I am getting quite a few movements now - although I am only just beginning to believe what I feel is kicking - it is more like big bubbles popping near the surface of my belly! DH felt them for the first tiem yesterday morning whcih was great as I was starting to think I was imagining them!! How about you? 

I am planning on working until 7th Dec (baby due 7th Jan) - I think I will be nearly 36 weeks by my last day in the office, but if I finish earlier I lose those 4 days bank holiday. I am trying to save my last 2.5 days anual leave so I can have a week of half days in the first week of Decmeber, which will mean finishing full time in my 34 week which would be a lot nicer!


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks for the heads up Mrs Max, I didn't realise that, will check just now I think. I hope it says in there maternity policy because its going to be tricky finding a way to ask them without saying that I'm thinking of leaving. 

I think I may be bored out of my brains doing nothing for 12 weeks but working full time is tiring and If I go down to part time them my maternity pay is affected, although I could use holidays but I know I will need to pay them back if I take too many before I leave.xx

Love feeling her move, and I have just booked a 28week 3d scan so 3 weeks tomorrow till I see her again. Wanting confirmation that it is a girl as she was being ackward at the 20 week scan even thought the sonographer said she was pretty sure it was a girl she did have her legs shut the whole scan so I just want to be doubly sure. xx


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the info ladies. I've been using a pillow between my legs and a wedge for my belly that I got from babies r us. The wedge is ok but sometimes I think it's a little to hard on my belly as when I'm lying on it the boys start to kick me. LOL I think I'm going to continue to do some research before I take the plunge and buy the pillow.


----------



## urchin

wishing - you could always say you have a friend whose baby was born with disabilities, who is coming to the end of mat leave but can't see herself being able to go back to work for a long long time ... and her company have insisted that she pays back all of her maternity pay... and you were wondering where you would stand if you found that you couldn't go back to work.

That way you can talk about it, without sounding like it's your intention iykwim :thumbup:


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks Urchin, thats a good idea, I might just do that. I read the maternity policy and the main guidelines which details sick leave, notice and lots of other things and it says you would have to pay back any holidays taken over the entitlement for that year but it didnt say anything about paying back maternity pay. I will need to ask them. Was supposed to have my meeting with HR on friday but my grandad died and I didnt feel like going to work. Not looking forward to the funeral, Im an emotional wreck at the moment as it is. xx


----------



## urchin

so sorry to hear about your grandad hon - this must be a time of crazy mixed emotions for you ... on the one hand you have the joy of a new life on the way, but the utter misery of having lost a very special person :hugs:
Sending you a big dose of strength to help you through it xxx


----------



## noasaint

So sorry for your loss wishing.

Ladies, check for maternity consignment in your area. I found two places and omg, the clothes are cute and in good condition and half off retail. I was dreading spending hundreds on clothes for work but this is making is so much cheaper now. They have baby consignment in the same store too which is nice.


----------



## Buster1

Sorry for your loss Wishing. Hope you are ok.


----------



## mrsmax

Wishing - so sorry hon. You must be an emotional wreck right now. as they others have said - sending you lots of strength :hug:


----------



## Springy

Wishing I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I am thinking of you and your family :hugs:


----------



## smurfing

Hi everyone
Can I join u here? I've finally gotten the courage to venture into the pregnancy forums but most seem to be full of women that got pregnant really easily. I'm glad for them, but feel like I need a group that understands the long process of assisted conception.


----------



## urchin

course you can smurfing - welcome to the club! :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Congratulations Smurfing and welcome to the group!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Welcome smurfing. xxxx


----------



## Springy

Welcome smurfing! Congratulations :) There is also a group of us in the pregnancy forum who all had IUI / IVF and are due in March / April 2013 which you're welcome to join!


----------



## noasaint

Congrats smurfing!! Amazing on the first try huh? So you are due in April?


----------



## mrsmax

Welcome Smurfing :wave: It does feel different doesnt it - knowing it was a struggle to get here. What is your story hon?


----------



## smurfing

Thanks for the welcome everyone. My story...
Well we had been TTC naturally for almost 2 years and I'd been getting severe endo symptoms but my doctor kept brushing it off, telling me that period pain just gets worse with age:saywhat:
I finally convinced him to refer me to a gyno who found severe endo almost immediately. I had surgery soon after (privately, which was expensive) and thought that would 'fix' things. Then we had a miscarriage a few months later very early on and after tests found out that my AMH levels were .26. I was devastated. On top of everything, I had the pressure of the endo coming back after surgery so we went straight into IVF.
My IVF doc was amazing here and though I wasn't very optimistic I had 6 eggs and they all fertilized. I had a 5DT and viola! Pregnant first round. I figure after all the other drama I needed at least one portion to be easy. So now I'm praying for the most boring, normal pregnancy EVER. LOL


----------



## smurfing

Springy said:


> Welcome smurfing! Congratulations :) There is also a group of us in the pregnancy forum who all had IUI / IVF and are due in March / April 2013 which you're welcome to join!

Thanks Springy- can you send the link by any chance?


----------



## mrsmax

Smurfing - we have similar stories apart from the endo. We TTC for nearly 2 years, told unexplained and cause I was 34/35 to move to IVF asap. Had to do it provately - exepnsive! Then told I had low AMH. Only got 6 eggs, 4 fertilized and only one was any good. Had a 2 DT and voila! Preggo first try!! However, pregnancy not boring (fibroids, a SCH, and severe m/s) so hope yours is smoother - but now at nearly 25 weeks soooo worth it!!! :happydance:

Have you had any symptoms yet?

Does anyone keep having really vivid dreams? I have the obligatory sexy ones, but all the others are bad dreams, not usually about the baby but just bad. I have had them constantly for months and would really like some nicer dreams please!! I do have one reocccuring baby one though which is where I wake up (in my dream) and realise I got really drunk and forgoet I was having a baby or the latest variaton where someone is trying to force me to take drugs and I keep saying no I am having a baby! Anyone else?


----------



## urchin

I did have a spate of really rude ones, but recently they are just odd.
The last one I remember I was swimming in the sea and kept taking bites out of fishes as they swam by: sometimes a fin, or a tail, or their gills - but never a whole fish, and I felt sorry for them as they swam away with bits missing :shrug:


----------



## noasaint

Yeah, vivid dreams here too. Most are just odd with the occassional sex one or scary one. Last night I dreamed I was on Design Star but had no talent so I was standing there doing nothing. No baby dreams yet although I wish those would show up.

Smurfing, a nice boring pregnancy sounds wonderful! I do hope that's what you get. We only got 2 eggs, both fertilized and transferred, one took. Crazy how things end up.


----------



## Springy

Yep vivid dreams here too!!! That and now indigestion .... other than that still pretty symptom free and enduring a really boring pregnancy. Guess that's my gift for close to 3+ years of TTC with a failed IVF and 4 failed IUIs :)


----------



## Springy

Smurfing here is the link :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1102485-ivf-iui-march-april-baby-madness.html


----------



## Buster1

I'm having weird dreams too. Every night and everytime I take a nap. Nothing scary just weird. Ahh the joys of pregnancy.


----------



## Springy

Sometimes mine are very sexual and sometimes mine are just weird & scary! Last nights was a nightmare whereas last week they were sexual in nature ....


----------



## Buster1

Springy you naughty girl. LOL I've had a few of those dreams myself.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi ladies. Glad it is not just me with the strange dreams. have found taking a relaxing bath helps stem them a bit.

Had appointment with consultant about my fibroids yesterday - somewhat reasuring although they did say they is a chance of having to have a c-section if the fibroids get in the way of baby coming - but unlikley as the fibroids are quite high up - and there is a chance of excess bleeding after birth! Yikes - they sid all that means really is I cant have ahome birth - but was dead set on hospital birth anyway. All in all, not too bad. 

How is everyone else? Hvent heard from Ratma for a while - you still checking in?


----------



## mrsmax

Hi - where is everyone? Hope you are all well. Urchin - you had baba yet? You must be getting close now!

I cant believe I enter the third tri next week :happydance: It is also my bday tomorrow and I when anyone asks what I wanted I am honestly like - nothing, I am 6 months preggo which was beyond my dreams last year :kiss:


----------



## noasaint

Happy birthday mrsmax!!! and congrats on 3rd trimester. What an awesome gift you've got cooking :)

Passed my early glucose test and all genetic testing came back normal thankfully. I've put on 2.5 pounds so not bad. Me and DH are going away for the next 4 days so hopefully little bean lets me enjoy it. Last trip I had some bad ms. Monday we get a fetal echocardiogram and hopefully that goes well. Not sure if I will find out the gender or not as DH can't be at the appnt.

Hope everyone is having a happy and healthy 9 months! Can't wait to see a few babies in Halloween costumes in a few weeks, soooooo cute!


----------



## wishingalways

Hi mrs max, I know cant believe im in third tri. My last day at work on friday cant wait, and going for a 3d scan on saturday, cant wait to see her. Your the same as me when my mum and dh ask what I want for xmas I say a baby will be just fine. Xx

How are you feeling now. Myback is starting to hurt and the constant craving for chocolate and cake isnt helping but hoping to not exceed the 2 stone weight gain which is pretty average... im constantly hungry too. Xx


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone!!

Happy Birthday MrsMax. Noasaint enjoy your time away with dh, I hope the ms stays away.

I hope everyone else is doing well. The twins are doing great, as for me not so much. My pelvic pain has gotten so much worse walking around is not easy. And I'm only 26 weeks. I don't know how I'm going to make it to 38 weeks. But as longs as my boys are ok that is all that matters. Hope all your babies are treating you ladies well and it won't be long before they are making their way into the world.


----------



## urchin

thanks for all the good wishes - i was able to get on bnb from the hospital, but it was so awkward to post using the hospital system that I couldnt be arsed with updating more than one place! Sorry about that 

Sooooo, the news from Urchin Towers:
Aoife Grace (you pronounce it Ee-fa) was born at 9:44 on 2nd Oct weighing 7lbs 4oz.
The c-section was fairly uneventful, apart from the anaesthatist having to do an awful lot of hoking around in my spine with his excessively long needles *shudder*

I was passed Aoife for skin to skin cuddles straight after she was born and all seemed ok, but she was very snuffly and after about half an hour they discovered she wasn't able to breath through her nose.
Pediatrics were called and they found that they couldn't pass a tube up her nose at all (and were worried that she might have a fused boney plate completely blocking her airways - I forget what they called it) So she was sent to intensive care and I went to recovery and then up to the ward .... where I waited for 7 hours 

Mr Urch was able to go down to see her, but because I'd had a spinal block I couldn't get up off the bed. Normally they would have taken me, bed and all down to see her - but there was a 28 week preemie in the bay next to Aoife that they were operating on, so there was no room for me.

And ICU then just kept stalling, til in the end the midwife rang them up and said 'this mum hasn't seen her baby for 7 hours, I've booked a porter, she's on her way' Go midwifey!

So I finally got to see her about 5pm and she was in a heated cot all covered in wires and attached to monitors and things that go beep and bing and wahhhhh 

She was down there until Thursday at about 4pm, when they moved her to just the normal special baby care ward. While she was there they'd managed to pass tubes up both nostrils, so ruled out bony obstructions and started her on decongestants to shift whatever was up there.

She was to stay in special care for another day, with me going down to feed her through the night - but they brought her up to me at 11.30 Thursday night on the ward 
FINALLY I'd got my Aoife back.

So Friday I spent the day cuddling and feeding her and they decided we were ready to discharge in the afternoon (though the paperwork took til 7pm)

And I can't tell you how good it is to be home 
The good thing about the ICU and SCBU is that partners can visit any time they like - so Mr Urch was able to be with us a lot more than he would be able to on the ward .... but what I hated with ICU was that Aoife felt like _their_ patient, not _my_ baby.
and it was so stressful there, with machines beeping and binging and wahhing - and it was hard not to sit and watch Aoife's monitor all the time.

SCBU was much better - we had a little corner and a screen, and a big comfy electric recliner chair ... and the objective was to get her feeding. So I just sat cuddling her and trying my best to get her to feed.

But it is all so much better now we are home - a proper little family unit. Mr Urch is absolutely smitten with her - he has turned into a big puddle of goo. I think it has blown him away just how much she has melted his heart 

So here we are, all at home, Aoife 4 days old, our lives are upside down and we love it 

And before I forget - here's some pictures 
First one she is 1 day old on ICU
The other 3 she is 3 days old and back on the ward with her mummy
 



Attached Files:







299_4277775977074_816427056_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









1020_4288099155147_1425357817_n.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2









73903_4288099235149_1971685072_n.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1









285621_4288099035144_661597213_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buster1

Huge Congrats Urchin. She is beautiful. I know you and dh are over the moon. Sorry you had some stressful moments there but glad she is doing well and that you are settled in at home. You are the first birth on this thread. Now we have to see who will be next. Please keep us updated on how you and that new little cutie of yours are doing. (when you get a chance, because I know you must have your hands full right now) Take care Urchin and again Congraulations!!!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Aw congratulations urchin she is gorgeous. That must have been a really hard few days for you but glad your back home and all is well. Xx take care and enjoy your new family member. Xx


----------



## noasaint

Congrats urchin, she is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Urchin your post bought tears to my eyes (good ones!) It sounds like it was pretty stressful there for a while but coped great and she is GORGEOUS!!!!!! So glad you and DH are at home as a lil family. Cant wait for more updates :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Thanks folks - she is indeed absolutely blummin beautiful <3

Although those days in ICU were stressful, to be honest now we're home they are fading into the background; the important thing is that we are home with our gorgeous little girl and starting this new chapter as a wee family together.

I shall keep an eye on this thread though, and cheer you all on as you all become watermelons ... and coo over your baby pics when the time comes xxx


----------



## noasaint

How's everyone doing? We should be seeing quite a bit of action soon!! Can't wait.

If I could I'd like to ask for some prayers from you all. You know what we've been through to get this baby even if you don't know specifics. Everything has been going practically perfect and I am so very thankful. We had a perinatology appnt on Monday and baby is looking great, measuring only 3 days behind. The u/s tech was very mean and did not want to give us a gender guess due to it being early (17w is super early?) and baby had ankles crossed. The tech's attitude about it was just not what a hormonal pregnant woman would want to hear after spending 3 hours to be told the appnt was unecessary and I have to come back.

Anyway, at 10w4d we were told it was a boy possibly. At 17w4d this mean u/s tech said if she "had" to take a guess she would say girl. I left the appnt crying hysterically mostly because of the experience at the office but me and DH seriously want a boy. There are many reasons but from day one I've felt this baby was a boy and I've had two dreams about boy babies. Most of my friends think I'm having a boy for one reason or another.

It may seem silly to some, I know gender disappointment isn't something that's talked about especially with people that went through IF. But if anyone could say a prayer that this is a boy in my belly I'd appreciate it. We go back in 2 weeks and should be able to confirm gender. We will not be having any more children so we've got one shot. Thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## Buster1

Sorry you has such a mean ultrasound tech. I do hope that you and dh get your wish for a boy. But if for some reason you don't understand that it's ok to feel some disappointment. It doesn't mean that you are going to love your child any less.

With having two babies I was hoping that at least one of them would be a girl especially since there are all boys on dh's side of the family. So when the u/s tech said that they were both boys a small part of me was disappointed and even for a few days after. I had always seen myself with a girl. But that feeling doesn't last long and I can't tell you how excited I am to meet my two boys and I can't wait to dress them all GQ like. LOL

Until your next u/s try and focus on the fact that your baby is healthy and take some of the stress off of yourself. Everything will be just fine. :flower:


----------



## wishingalways

Nosaint I hope you find out your having a boy in a couple of weeks, my friend went through gender disappointment and it lasted about a week but by the time he came she could not have loved him anymore. I agree with what buster said, its okay to be disappointed but you will feel so much love for this baby when its here it will seem silly that you were disappointed but I know its hard. Keep us posted. xxx


Well I had my 3d gender scan last week, was absolutely amazing, she was sucking her thumb and rubbing her face and we got some amazing photos and the sonographer confirmed 100% that its a girl.. My face was beaming I couldnt contain the smiles.... I really cant wait to meet her now. xx Hope everyone else is doing OK. xxx
 



Attached Files:







BABY_8 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1









BABY_2 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









BABY_9 [1024x768].jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buster1

Great pics Wishing. She looks so cute.


----------



## noasaint

Buster, thank you. I really need to hear that. I feel like such a horrible person for not wanting a girl. 

Wishing, those are some amazing pics!!! The wonders of technology are just insane these days. So glad you got to see your little one so vividly.


----------



## Lisa84

Hope u get a boy hun. You are definately not a horrible person for wanting a girl. I will be happy with whichever combination we get but OH wants a boy soo bad that i hope that at least one is a boy for him xxx


----------



## babyhopes13

Hi everyone and congratulations to the new pregnancies and to urchin for the beautiful baby girl. I hope everybody is doing fine and the ms stopped for the girls in the april/may team.Mine finallystopped completely at 20 weeks,and I hope it never returns.However now I have almost all the other discomforts of middle/late pregnancy...The best part is when I feel the babies moving and kicking.The boy seems more active, I wonder if this is normal?
I have my c section scheduled already,when I will be almost 39 weeks,but i doubt i will make it to 39.My best bet is 36/37.(i hope)


----------



## Lisa84

Hey babyhopes i'm also hoping for 36/37 weeks and think it will be around xmas time that we get to meet our twinnies.
I have one twin that seems to be more active than the other so i think this is completely normal. Although the more active twin doesn't seem to change position whereas i think i just feel the other twins less because they change positions more. I do love feeling the movements in completely different places and knowing which one it is. I feel like i'm starting to recognise the individual triats and personalities even now :) :)

I'm also feeling you on the discomfort factor. Obviously having never experienced a single pregnancy i have nothing to compare it too but i seem to have a bum or head constantly in one side of my ribs. It seems like they take it in turns to hide out there lol xxxx


----------



## noasaint

Hi everyone! How are all the little beans an their mommas doing? Plugging along healthy I hope!!

It's been a roller coaster here. I finally got the MS to stop but I'm still extremely tired all the time. Weight gain so far is almost 4 pounds so not bad. My face is breaking out horribly though!!! I'm definitely geting hungrier in the earl part of the days. Still no kicks yet that I can feel but I know they are coming in the next couple of week. I ordered Belly Buds to play music to my belly, can't wait to try it.

We had the anatomy scan on Tuesday and..................It's a girl. I was really disappointed and upset for a couple of days but I'm trying to get used to the idea. DH was shocked as well, we both really thought it as a boy but it was clear as day a girl. We're narrowed down the name to 2 choices, the middle name is already picked. She's about 2 ounces ahead of schedule but has all her parts and is looking good.

Without further delay here she is

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/13/000/140/LT5dy1cdjswlB8cnxE3prVc6VmDUTzhy_lg.jpg


----------



## urchin

that is a cracking pic noasaint - she looks like she's going to be really pretty :D

all is good with us, enjoying being a mummy very very much - and Aoife is just a delight <3


----------



## Buster1

Congratulations on being team Pink. I know you were really hoping for a boy, but I'm sure you're going to have tons of fun picking out clothes for that beautiful little girl.

AFM the doctor moved my c-section date from Dec 27th to Dec 20th due to my previous surgery. I must say that I'm quite pleased about this as I'm becoming more and more uncomfortable as the days go by. Dh is even more pleased because if all goes well we should be out of the hospital on Christmas Eve. Dh really hated the idea of us being in the hospital over the holidays. Other than that not much going on with me. I hope the rest of you ladies and babies are doing well.

Urchin I'm so glad your enjoying motherhood and your little girl.


----------



## urchin

yaaaay Buster - a baby in time for christmas :dance:


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, is good to hear how your all getting on. Love the pic noasaint, I know you really really wanted a boy and my friend was the same but the other way around, I know she felt very tearful for a couple of weeks but once she got her head around having a boy and not a girl by the time he was born she was so excited to meet him and I'm sure it will be the same for you but don't ever feel guilty for feeling low, and if you need to talk were all here for you. xx

Buster that is such good news about your date moving forward to the 20th at least you know you should be home for xmas.

I had the talk with my 9 year old the other day about the possibility of being in hospital on christmas day and he cried his eyes out. I said it was a really really really small chance but I didn't want it to come as a shock and wanted it to sink in over the next 7 weeks incase it is then. Im due on the 28th December so I have no idea when its going to happen, keep all your fingers crossed I dont go into labour on the 24th or 25th, any other day and I'm fine with that. I was told 3 weeks ago that I am anemic and started to panic about everything for a few days but I'm feeling ok about it now. Been taking 3 iron tablets a day and I'm Just starting to feel a little more energy but still tired. I went to a labour and delivery class the other day and they told me the anemia does not affect the baby just me so that has made me feel better.

How is everyone else getting on. I have just about finished the nursery and all the baby shopping but trying to get organised for xmas and counting the days. xx

Hugs to all.
xx


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi ladies - so nice to see some action on here. 

Buster - you will be home iwth bubba for Christmas - what a blessing :hugs:
Noa - I am so sorry it is not a boy, but I know the minute you see her you will fall instantly in love and wonder why you ever wanted a stinky smelly boy ;) 
Wishing - I have aneamia too - and I am shattered. Just started taking SPATONE iron supplements - yuk! And expensive - but they are supposed to be really good. I just hope they work as I am shattered. I have also just bought soem meal replacement drinks as MS is back with a vengence and I was up all night being sick. Midwife says not much they can do :( Baby is doing well though and that is all that matters. 

I am sorry your lil boy was so sad about mayeb being in hospital for hChristmas but least he has some time to get used to the idea and they usually try to make it really jolly. Still, I hope bubba stays put until due date! 

I cant ait until maternity leave starts on 7th Dec. One month to go!!! 

How is everyone else? What is everyone doing for


----------



## Ratmagirl

:hi: ladies

I found you again!!! Sorry ive been absent

CONGRATULATIONS Urchin - beautiful pictures and name, such a lovely birth story. Im sorry you ended up in SCBU but glad all was okay in the end and now youre home!

Loving your 3d pictures Wishing!

Lisa - twinnies for Christmas -yay!!! :D

Buster, glad you'll be home for Christmas too - yippeeeeee

Sorry if ive missed anyone - brain is the size of a pea these days LOL

All is fine here, lots of kicking and a very out front bump going on! Getting all of the babies stuff bought so I can then concentrate on Christmas. Cannot wait to finish work on Christmas Eve - roll on!!! We are team yellow but I have a strong feeling its team blue for some reason. xxx


----------



## urchin

thanks ratma :D
won't be long for you now - enjoy those kicks, I miss them now Aoife's here!


----------



## babyhopes13

For the girls who are anemic:what was your hemoglobin level?Mine was 8 andi'm worried.I was reffered to a hematologist.


----------



## Lisa84

I think mine were 10 hun but can't be sure. I am on iron tablets, evil little things they are lol xx


----------



## wishingalways

babyhopes, I was wondering that myself but I wont find out until my next appointment with the midwife on the 20th November. I spoke to them at my birthing class and they said it doesn't affect the baby so that made me feel a bit better, they said I had plenty of time to build it back up before delivery so I would not feel so tired after birth. They are going to test again at my appointment. x


----------



## mrsmax

My level was 10 a well. Taking spatone liquid iron, expensive and yuck but supposed to not give you constipation or any other nasties hat iron sometimes does to you. They havent mentioned rechecking my levels, hope they do. Makes you feel so exhausted!! X


----------



## Buster1

My levels were 10.7 so my doctor told me to take over the counter Iron tablets twice a day. I take the slow release tablets and haven't had a problem with them. They haven't rechecked my levels so I don't know if it's helping.


----------



## wishingalways

I am on ferrous sulphate 200mg 3 times a day. Its a pain in the arse taking them, need to take them with orange juice and at least an hour before food and no sooner than two hours after food to help absorbtion. I was really worried about the constipation because I was on lactulose anyway but I had just uped my dose by 5ml and its been finemuch better than I thought. They better be working after all this hassle. X


----------



## noasaint

Ugh, iron supplements stink. Luckily I'm not on them............yet.

When did everyone start swelling in their legs/ankles/feet if you did? This past week it's happened twice (I'm assuming my meals were too high in sodium). I just thought this would happen later in pregnancy.

We had a perinatologist appnt Tuesday that went very well. Baby L shows no sign of heart problems which was a concern since my brother died of a congenital heart defect. I was thrilled to say the last to hear she's doing well. Finally felt the first kicks too this week, DH can't feel them yet since they are not that strong.


----------



## Buster1

Glad everything went well at your appointment. And don't worry dh will be feeling those kicks in no time. Wait til the all night dance parties begin. You'll be asking your little on to go to sleep. LOL That's what's happening to me right now. Sometimes these boys decide they want to exercise at 3:30 in the morning, which does nothing for my sleep.


----------



## urchin

kicks are ace - I must admit I miss them :(


----------



## Springy

Nosaint - I have had my feet swell a few times here and there already too and thought the same thing as you "this is TOO early for this!!" I asked my OBGYN about it the other day and he said that as long as my BP is fine they don't worry about it. He said that its just some days more fluid retention than other days!

I am still not sure if I am feeling the baby or not - there are times I feel things and think "maybe this is baby" but then I think "maybe its gas!!!"


----------



## noasaint

Springy, someone on another thread explained it very well and I agree. Its like an eye twitch or slight muscle spasm in your belly. Sometimes its a little freaky I admit LOL.

My mom is making the cutest curtains from this purple fabric with white dragon flies. Can't wait till they are done! I also bought some monthly onesie/tshirt stickers in purple off Etsy. Buying this stuff is making her so real!!!


----------



## mrsmax

I agree, the first few movements are just like a muscle twitching :)


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone had a great holiday last week for those that observe. We have some pending due dates coming up don't we? Looking forward to some more birth announcements!!!

Not much going on here. Had my monthly checkup yesterday and all is well. I've put on 9 pounds and I'm 5.5 months. Makes me nervous I will balloon up but trying not to stress about it. Baby L is doing well, I feel her kick every day although not all day long. I start going every 2 weeks as of my Jan appnt. Apparently I'm seeing the perinatologist every month too. Not quite clear on why since everything is progressing well and no signs of issues. Might have to call them and ask. My baby shower is scheduled for Jan 12th and I'm really looking forward to seeing some friends I havent seen in months.

DH and I bought tons of baby clothes at sales last week. I think we bought too much. Theoretically how many changes of clothes per day do you think a typical little one will need? I'm considering taking some back. We bought all different sizes but for 6 to 12 months we got a lot for some reason. Still no big purchases yet since we are having trouble selling the furniture in the room. We will just donate it next month if we don't sell it.


----------



## urchin

noasaint - glad everything is progressing nicely for you 

as far as outfits go, Aoife has never needed more than 3 in one day, and mostly she just has a daytime one and a night time one :thumbup:


----------



## wishingalways

Hi noasaint buying clothes is so exciting I can definately see how easy it could be to buy too mych. I have had to use all my will power to stop myself and still think she will have to wear at least two outfits a day. Lol

Well I cant believe im actually saying this but my due date is 1 month today, OMG. Iam huge have put on about stone but hopefully approx one of those I will loise after baby and my pelvis is reallky starting to be painful cant sit or stand for too long and turning around in bed, omg its like a military operation. Wrappoing all the christmas presents, putting up tree and decorations as well as finishing of packing my bags is all on the agenda for this weekend. Nothing like being preparec, oh and the nesting has kicked in big time, ive cleaned just about every cupboard and some twice. 

The countdown is on...

Hows everyone else doing. Xx


----------



## Springy

Nosaint that's great to hear! You have gained a lot less weight than I have! I have gained 17 pounds at 6 months .... 

I also feel the LO kick everyday now - sometimes its even a feeling of "Ouch that doesn't feel so good!" But it is so comforting to know that he is doing well in there :)


----------



## Buster1

Hi Everyone,
Sounds like everyone is coming along quite nicely. Just thought I give you all an update and let you know that Adrian Javier and Alejandro Joel were born on 11/28/12 at 7am. They were 34 weeks and Adrian was 2.13lbs and Alejandro was 4.7lbs. Both had to go to the Nicu but both are doing great and gaining weight and eating quite well. Not sure when they will be able to come home but I hope it will be before Christmas. When I get a little more time I'll share my birth story. Take care ladies and I look forward to hearing about more births on here very soon.


----------



## wishingalways

Buster1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Sounds like everyone is coming along quite nicely. Just thought I give you all an update and let you know that Adrian Javier and Alejandro Joel were born on 11/28/12 at 7am. They were 34 weeks and Adrian was 2.13lbs and Alejandro was 4.7lbs. Both had to go to the Nicu but both are doing great and gaining weight and eating quite well. Not sure when they will be able to come home but I hope it will be before Christmas. When I get a little more time I'll share my birth story. Take care ladies and I look forward to hearing about more births on here very soon.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:OMG Buster HUGE Congratulations on the birth of your twin boys. How exciting bet you must be on :cloud9: Sending lots of :hugs::hugs: your way, keep us posted with your progress and PICS PICS PICS when you get a minute. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Buster - so pleased they arrived safely :happydance: Love the names :cloud9: Def want pics and birth story when you get a second. Here's hoping they are home for their first Christmas


----------



## noasaint

Congrats on your little cherubs Buster!!! Take care!!


----------



## Springy

Congrat's on the arrival of your little ones Buster! Can't wait to see pictures of them.


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations Buster xxx


----------



## urchin

congratulations Buster - hope the boys are home with you soon xxx


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I got some good news today. Alejandro will be able to come home on Sunday. Very excited but still have a lot to do since we weren't expecting him to come home until some time later next week. It's going to be a busy weekend in the Sanchez household. I just hope that his brother isn't too far behind.


----------



## urchin

fantastic news Buster - fingers crossed that Adrian can join him in time for christmas xx


----------



## noasaint

Buster......hoping you now have both little ones home and are enjoying your boys.

We had a great appnt today with the perinatologist. Baby L didn't want to cooperate for a photo, she had her feet and arms in front of her face the entire time. The tech was super nice and turned on the 3D for a couple of minutes. Was so surprised to see her!!!

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/0/000/146/PjtaJxrNyYyhOkcnJRrfMWWwR39xFvPb_lg.jpg


----------



## mrsmax

Noasaint - that is so cute :)

Is everyone ready for the holidays?


----------



## urchin

very cute little bundle noasaint <3

I'm all ready MrsM: all prezzies wrapped and under the tree, just need to get packed as we are off to Belfast for Christmas with the Urch-in-Laws


----------



## Buster1

Just an update from me Adrian came home last Saturday. So I got my wish of having both my boys home for Christmas. Now if I could just get more than 2 hours sleep at a time, I would be golden. LOL


----------



## mrsmax

Buster - that is FANTASTIC news :happydance: You are going to have the best Christmas ever!!!!


----------



## urchin

Buster that is fab - just in time for Christmas

here's wishing us all a fab one with our brand new babies xxx


----------



## babyhopes13

Hi everyone and Happy Hollydays! A short update from me, I had my twins 3 days ago, they are healthy, no NICU at all.I needed 3 units of blood due to anemia but now I'm fine.Still in hospital but extremely happy.


----------



## wishingalways

Congratulations baby hopes, thats fantastic news, glad they are both doing well and you are all home together.

Well I on the other hand am now 2 days overdue and miserable, I just want to meet her already, everyday is like torture so please please come soon, I dont know how much more of this waiting I can take.

Hows everyone else getting on did you all have a nice christmas. Xx


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies - babyhopes that is fab :kiss:

Wishing - sorry you are overdue, but honestly wont be long now. Maybe you will have new years eve baby - i always thought that would be fun. Let us know when it all happens :happydance:


----------



## noasaint

Congrats babyhopes!!! Can't wait to see pics. So glad they were healthy.

Wishing, I do hope you have that baby very soon. I'm sure you're super uncomfortable.

Nothing much going on here, everything is going well. It's getting harder to sleep but that's about it.


----------



## urchin

good news indeed babyhopes - enjoy your precious babes :hugs:

hope you get some movement soon Wishing ... will all be worth it soon x

noasaint - you're coming on nicely now, 75 days to go!


----------



## Springy

Buster that's awesome news both boys were home for Christmas!

Baby hopes congratulations on the twins arrival :) 

Wishing hope she arrives sooner rather than later!

No saint I hear you on the sleep issues!!

Mrs max getting so close!


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone just wanted to say hi and seehow your all getting on.

Mrs max I see your 41 weeks let us know if baba has arrived.

After a long wait my baby girl was finally born 13 days overdue on the 10th jan. We called her Soraya meaning princess and she is just perfect. Will try to post pic if I can figure out how from my phone. Xx


----------



## mrsmax

wishing - that is fantastic news. Massive congratulations!!!! Gorgeous name - how was the birth? Did you have too be induced? 

I am 9 days overdue today and will be induced tomorrow night/Friday if baby doesnt get a wriggle on in the next 30 hours!!!!!

Def pictures please....x


----------



## wishingalways

mrsmax said:


> wishing - that is fantastic news. Massive congratulations!!!! Gorgeous name - how was the birth? Did you have too be induced?
> 
> I am 9 days overdue today and will be induced tomorrow night/Friday if baby doesnt get a wriggle on in the next 30 hours!!!!!
> 
> Def pictures please....x

Yep had to be induced, wasnt looking forward to it but was actually very quick once things started going. Only really sad thing was that I laboured through the night and in my hospital you get put on a maternity ward when being induced and dont get transferred to labour until well established labour. They dont let husbands stay on the maternity ward so Iaboured alone all night, waters broke at 3am and contractions kicked up a gear again all alone in the dark having contractions, finally at 6am they agreed to examine me as I had started being sick with the pain and low and behold I was 4 cm. They then transferred me and at 7am phoned my dh to say make your way I. But NO hurry have something to eat.... What the hell they said that for I dont know, mean while I had gas and air and was contracting every 3 minutes, I dont think they expexted it to go so quickly either I thi nk I took them by surprise but still no excuse for me tobealone so long. My husband arrived and anhour later she was born, no time for any other pain relief, wanted a waterbirthbut didnt have time so did it all on gas and air, but she is hear safe and sound so I am just grateful of that. I cant stop looking at her, she is here and is all mine and I feel like the luckiest person alive. Xx

Good luck with your induction they are not as bad as people say, goodluck. Xx


----------



## mrsmax

wishing - thank you for your birth story. Sorry you had to labour lone - I think there are similar policies at my hospital - just hoping it is quiet and they put me in my own room early and let DH in. 

Thank you for th positive induction story though - makes me feel much better to hear that x cant wait for a pic xx


----------



## Springy

HUGE congratulations on Soraya birth!!! Sorry to hear you had to labor alone at night, not sure I would be ok with that but what can you do if that's the policy. I think as soon as we are induced here I get put into a "birthing suite" where DH can stay - at least I hope that's the case!!!

MrsMax - I can't wait to "meet" MiniMax!! My guess is still team :pink:


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl Wishing :) Cant believe they sent you Husband home and you had to labour on your own. Thats just mad!! xx


----------



## Lisa84

Just thought i would update that my twin boys arrived on Monday via planned c-section. 

Bobby Peter came first at 9.18am weighing 7.11 and Charlie David arrived 1 min later weighing 6.11lbs

Both boys are absolutely amazing and i am so smitten. We came home on Thursday and the first 3 days of family life have been the best of my life. I cant imagine a time when they werent here :)

Here are my gorgeous boys. Bobby is on the left and charlie on the right :cloud9: xxx

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg573/LisaMarieAshley/C6EBEC88-C119-40D4-AAC2-A6B7B882DCB9-1843-00000158E2778221.jpg


----------



## Springy

Congratulations Lisa !!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## wishingalways

Aw lisa they are just gorgeous, well done and congratulations. Xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Just managed to update avatar pic with baby Soraya. Xx


----------



## urchin

big congrats to wishing and lisa - your LO's are just perfect <3 <3 <3 ... am guessing MrsM might have some news for us too, but I expect we'll have to wait a while for it!


----------



## Springy

MrsMax does have some news! She had a lovely little girl :) Eva Jean!

Her DH posted it on Facebook :) Said mom and baby are both doing well. She did mention she had no wifi / internet while at the hospital so I am sure we won't hear from her till she is settled at home.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Just posted some details on my journal - too sleepy to post here :sleepy: but will pop back after a snooze. 

Congrats Lisa - they are sooooooo adorable. Can you tell their personalities yet?


----------



## Lisa84

O yes!! They have very different personalities which i love :)

Congrats Mrs :) im off to check out your journal xx


----------



## urchin

congratulations mrs m ... will trot along to your journal for a peek xxx


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hey ladies

Don't know if anyone would remember me...Mrs Max, Springy? Just logged on here after a very long time away I don't think I ever updated. I had my little girl Harriet on 14 Jan 2013. I wonder if any of you are still in this forum as we shared a pretty special journey back in April 2012!

Anyway I came across this forum again by accident as Im now 8 weeks pregnant......naturally!!!! Hoping everything will be okay but I've already had a 6 weeks scan and all seemed fine with heartbeat.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Buster1

Ratmagirl said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Don't know if anyone would remember me...Mrs Max, Springy? Just logged on here after a very long time away I don't think I ever updated. I had my little girl Harriet on 14 Jan 2013. I wonder if any of you are still in this forum as we shared a pretty special journey back in April 2012!
> 
> Anyway I came across this forum again by accident as Im now 8 weeks pregnant......naturally!!!! Hoping everything will be okay but I've already had a 6 weeks scan and all seemed fine with heartbeat.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxx

Hi Ratmagirl,
I don't know if you remember me but I'm glad I came across this thread again. I've been away from BnB for awhile because of lack of time but I'm trying to come back on more often. Congrats on your natural BFP. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months. If you don't mind may I ask you how old you are? The reason being is that I'm thinking I might want to have one more baby and I'm wondering what my chances could be for it happening naturally. Being 40 going on 41 in January I know time isn't on my side. I hope we hear from some of the other girls. I was just reading back some of our old posts and they made me smile. It was such a special time. I hope we all can reconnect, and again Huge Congrats Ratmagirl!!! :flower:


----------



## Ratmagirl

Hey Buster :wave:

Yes I remember you! Your twins look lovely <3

I'm 34 and we were definitely going to use one (or two) of our frosties next year. We had issues with my pcos and dh's low sperm, but since I had Harriet my afs have been pretty regular and I've been ov'ing. I still didn't think we could conceive naturally as we were given such rubbish odds last time which led to the ICSI.

I say go for it... Did you bother with contraception after the birth? I didn't see any point!

Hope the other ladies see we have reignited this thread! X


----------



## Buster1

I'm so happy for you. Please keep me up dated on how you're getting on. I didn't use birth control after having the boys but to be honest there wasn't much BDing going on because there was not a lot of free time. I was on birth control pills for about 6 months to shrink a fibroid but I've been off of them for about a month now. I think I'm going to take the approach that if it happens it was meant to be but I'm not going to go overboard like I did before the IVF. I have my two miracle boys another baby would just be a wonderful bonus.


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations ratmagirl thats fantastic news :)

I don't get much time to come on here either. 

Like you i have PCoS and have been regular as clockwork with AFs and ovulating since having the boys so im hoping if we decide to, a natural pregnancy might not be completely out of the question x


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies. Just come across your comments from 2014. Would love. To know how you all doing. My update his in my ticker . x :kiss:


----------



## Buster1

Congratulations. So happy for you. I haven't been on here in quite a while so it's great to pop in and read good news.

My boys just turned 3 in November and are doing great. Wishing you loads of sticky dust with your little bean on the way!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Thank you Buster. So pleased your twins are doing good. Any more on the cards for you...?


----------



## Buster1

I don't think so. I'm going to be 42 in a couple of weeks so I think my time is running out plus I don't know if I would have the energy. LOL. But if I were to get a surprise BFP I'm not going to lie I would be super excited. I look forward to following you on your journey. How's your little one doing?


----------

